# UFC 98: Evans vs. Machida



## NikosCC

UFC 98: MAY 23, 2009
venue: TBA in Las Vegas, Nevada

*Main Card :*

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Rashad Evans vs. Lyoto Machida
Welterweight bout: Matt Hughes vs. Matt Serra 
Middleweight bout: Drew McFedries vs. Xavier Foupa-Pokam
Middleweight bout: Dan Miller vs. Chael Sonnen
Lightweight bout: Sean Sherk vs. Frank Edgar

*Preliminary Card :*

Welterweight bout: Brock Larson vs. Chris Wilson
Heavyweight bout: Pat Barry vs. Tim Hague
Lightweight bout: Phillipe Nover vs. Kyle Bradley
Light Heavyweight bout: Andre Gusmao vs. TBA
Welterweight bout: Yoshiyuki Yoshida vs. Brandon Wolff 
Lightweight bout: Dave Kaplan vs. George Roop


----------



## Suizida

Im liking Brock v Mir, Sean v Edgar alot and Matt hughes v Serra should be fun. And if Hughes wins they should grant him as a HOF'er right then and there

James Irvin v Drew should have a nice KO by the end of it, hopefully the sand man isnt to dehydrated.

Kaplan v Roop better be undercarded


----------



## lpbigd4444

Kaplan vs Roop will be undercard for sure I would imagine. This card looks really good though. 


Lesnar Rules. Mir Dies.


----------



## Hammer_Lock

Should be a fun event. I'm not really sure who takes the main event, but I'll go with Lesnar, because my brain tells me it doesn't like to cheer for Mur.


----------



## enufced904

I'm going with Lesnar just by gut feeling, but could easily go either way.


----------



## Seth_petruzelli

Lesnar via assault & battery


----------



## UFCFAN33

Damn I voted draw by accident! Mir has been a beast lately and submitted Lesnar pretty easy, but I am gonna take Lesnar again. Hopefully it will not be a repeat of the last fight.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

I hope kaplan ****s roop up!


----------



## MalkyBoy

Lesnar has been a lot more patient with Herring and Randy so I feel he will take it this time


----------



## Fedornumber1!

Maybe he can pick Mir apart this time!


----------



## CornbreadBB

lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar Rules. Mir Dies.


The articulate way you put this gives me a hard on.


----------



## The_Senator

I choose Frank Mir this time, he proved me wrong in their first fight, and he definitely did against Nogueira. Maybe new era of Frank Mir has already begun because he really emerged.


----------



## BloodJunkie

I'm going with Mir again. Yeah Brock is an animal, yeah Brock is strong, yeah Brock can take Frank Mir down. The problem is that he still can't deal with Jiu Jitsu. Couture doesn't have it, Herring doesn't have it....Mir does. Brock will be scared of the Jiu jitsu this time and will be over anxious to end the fight with DK. He's gonna slip up again and get tapped again.


----------



## Damone

I think Brock's going to whomp Mir this time. Last time, he did pretty good considering it was his second MMA fight. This time, He should just keep dropping Frank Mir.

Hughes is going to put elbows on Serra.

Frankie's going to get outworked.

Irvin vs McFedries should be mindless fun. 

Kaplan by flying ankle bar.


----------



## Negative1

I think Brock is going to drag this out as long as he can.

He can take Mir down, pounce on him recklessly like the first fight or he will be incredibly cautious and just hold him down.

Unless for some wonderful reason Mir can keep this standing, I don't see it being an exciting fight.

Mir all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P.

I really want Mir to win, but I think Brock is gonna take it.
And I think he's gonna finish it this time.


----------



## lpbigd4444

CornbreadBB said:


> The articulate way you put this gives me a hard on.


I know lol. On a serious note though I think Lesnar will be able to be effective standing and will have effective GnP. Due to his strength it should be ridiculously difficult to armbar him so all he has to do is keep Mir away from his legs.


----------



## Kingofkings

Lesnar for sure this go around, and I think the Serra/Hughes fight will be interesting.


----------



## urbanator

I like how this match up will pan out because it is not that clear cut of a choice. I think Brock will be more prepared in his defense for Mir's possible submissions. Brock is quicker and stronger and is a smart fighter. He has a lot of time to study Mir. For Mir will no doubt have a more difficult time with Brock in their next matchup. Luckily for Mir, Brock does not have that much footage to review, for Mir usually ends his fights early if you give him a limb.

But ultimately, Mir should win. Mir just has to weather the storm intitally.

As the earlier post stated, unlike Randy and Heath, Mir submissions will make the difference. Not necessarily that Mir will sub Brock (which of course can happen) but Mir's subs will get Brock have to alter his game plan and have Brock possibly slip up.


----------



## jockstrap

i cant stand mir i hope lesnar kills him


----------



## NikosCC

Close So far with the poll. I'm gong with Lesnar on this one .


----------



## cplmac

This one is easy for me. Lesnar keeps it standing and gets the TKO. Mur is way over confidant in his stand up after the Nog fight, but it doesn't really matter because confidant or not Lesnar's standup is infinitely more dangerous to Mur than Mur's is to Lesnar. Should be a first or second round TKO for the big man.


----------



## ash

Last year when Mir and Lesnar fought it was wrestling/GnP vs. submissions. It's something to think that this time it could easily come down to who pulls ahead on the feet. My, how times change. :thumb02:

When Mir took on Nog he kept knocking him down and letting him back up, just to knock him down again. I personally think that was a great strategy, and I wonder if Lesnar isn't planning on doing that same thing to Mir. I can see Brock going out there, knocking the crap outta Frank and when he goes down...letting him back up and repeating it all. He'll do this until Frank's broken and then move in for the kill. This is all assuming that Brock can win the stand up; that's definitely not a lock given Mir's last performance. This should be a very interesting, great fight...can't wait. Ultimately I'm picking Lesnar for the win. Just don't see him over-committing this time if it goes to the ground, I think a composed, focused Lesnar can deal with Mir's ground game. I could also imagine Lesnar knocking Frank out or at least putting him on dream street long enough to pound him out. I can't back that up, but it's a hunch. 

Also really looking fwd to the Sherk fight, that should be a war. Hughes vs. Serra should be fun, but I wish the fight had happened sooner. Oh well.


----------



## Tommo565

Frankie by submission! Possibly with a choke.


----------



## kingboy

frank mir will DESTROY lesnar


----------



## pipe

Dave Kaplans entrance needs to bee aired. The fight does not though


----------



## jongurley

To start off with guys I am a big Frank Mir fan, as most of you know,, I was watching the replay of UFC91 tonight, and the couture lesnar fight,, and Lesnar was pretty gassed after the first round,, I know lesnar is a beast, but like Joe Rogan said all that Muscle needs ALOT of Oxygen,, I think after looking at Mir in the Nogeira fight is going to be on par with lesnar as far as cardio goes,, ,, I think Mir will sub him again, just some thoughts,,


----------



## BrianRClover

I like this card... there is a lot of ground talent fighters on board.

I've got Serra beating Hughes, I know I'm alone on that one, but I really think Hughes just doesn't have it in him to win anymore, plus his book made me really dislike him.

Lesnar and Mir is a hard one for me. I've been one of the rare Lesnar fans since he started, and I've been cheering for Mir for 8 years now, in short, these are my two favorite heavyweights. In their first fight I pretty much sat there silent, I imagine I'll do the same thing this time.


----------



## Jewbacca

The only reason Lesnar lost the first time was because he was ignorant in MMA and hit Mir in the back of the head, then made another stupid mistake and got submitted. With his new experience and knowledge, I don't think he will make that same mistake again. Lesnar via TKO.


----------



## wolfbot

After watching Fedor's brilliance last night, I'm losing all interest in Frank Muir's desperate attempt to hype himself and this fight.

Bring on Lesnar vs. Fedor already!


----------



## Seanzky

I think Mir sees all possible submissions in a fight and put that together with his crafty and sneaky BJJ skills, this could end somewhat similar to their first face-off. Lesnar has a very dangerous stand-up but I think Mir isn't scared to get pounded standing or on his back. I only hope Mir doesn't get KO'd because that would be a different story.

I'm pulling for Mir. The way he's worked his way back to the top and in contention of a title fight, I think he deserves this win.


----------



## HeavyRob

I think Mir's in Lesnar's head. Especially when Mir called him out after his last win. AND Mir's getting better and better. Unless Lesnar's pulled something drastic since I've seen him last, he's pretty much plateaued in MMA terms. 




lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar Rules. Mir Dies.


haha. even though I disagree, your phrasing cracked me up.


----------



## No_Mercy

NikosCC said:


> Banner not available at this time.
> UFC 98: MAY 23, 2009
> venue: TBA in Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Card:*
> *Championship Bout: *Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir
> 
> -Matt Hughes vs. Matt Serra
> 
> -Sean Sherk vs. Frankie Edgar
> 
> -James Irvin vs. Drew McFedries
> 
> -David Kaplan vs. George Roop​


This is a great card. LW match up is gonna be a high intensity fight. The bad blood between Hughes and Serra will make for a good soap opera. Good to see Irvin back against McFedries. One word ---> slugfest! 

Dave Kaplan ??? What is he doing on this card. 

When's the Germany card...


----------



## Hellboy

HeavyRob said:


> I think Mir's in Lesnar's head. Especially when Mir called him out after his last win. AND Mir's getting better and better.


Do you have any proof of Mir getting into Lesnar's head ? Or just saying it for poops and giggles ? Brock laughed in his face when Mir started talking to him after he beat Nog. 

And you can't say that Mir is "getting better and better" and then not admit that Lesnar is "getting better and better" also. 

The Randy Couture that Brock beat looked alot better than that corpse claiming to be Nogueria at UFC 92.


----------



## lpbigd4444

HeavyRob said:


> I think Mir's in Lesnar's head. Especially when Mir called him out after his last win. AND Mir's getting better and better. Unless Lesnar's pulled something drastic since I've seen him last, he's pretty much plateaued in MMA terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. even though I disagree, your phrasing cracked me up.


Im glad I ammused so many people lol. I think the fight could go either way TBH. The one thing I feel absolutley certain of is that this won't be a decision. This fight is definitely going to be finished. Either Brock takes a TKO win or Mir takes a TKO/Sub win. I am confident in Lesnar though.


----------



## HeavyRob

Hellboy said:


> Do you have any proof of Mir getting into Lesnar's head ? Or just saying it for poops and giggles ? Brock laughed in his face when Mir started talking to him after he beat Nog.
> 
> And you can't say that Mir is "getting better and better" and then not admit that Lesnar is "getting better and better" also.
> 
> The Randy Couture that Brock beat looked alot better than that corpse claiming to be Nogueria at UFC 92.


Nope. no proof. Just a thought. Call it poops and giggles if it pleases you. 

And fine. I'll admit that Lesnar's getting better. Just not "better and better." Maybe I hate on him so much cuz he reminds me of the Russian in Rocky 4. He's agile, he strong, I've just yet to be entertained in watching him (though, to give him credit, he's drawn me into every fight he's headlined). 

Whatever about the Noguiera bit. He looked fine up until those combos kept catching him in the face, especially the uppercuts. Now, I'm not gonna go as far to say that this means Mir is the better fighter, but he definitely studied the fights and trained for it better.


----------



## stitch1z

WAR MUR!

You turned my world upside down by TKOing one of my heroes.

Make things right again by taking the belt from a guy with less fights than their are spots in the top 10 of the division.


----------



## jongurley

Were does everyone get a kick out of saying that Lesnar won't make that same mistake again,, Lesnar has only had two fights since Mir,, I good news for you Lesnar nuthuggers, that is not enough to stop Mir's submissions,, I am like someone previously said,, for the last 3 fights including the first mir fight, all he knows to do is take someone down and do that donkey kong hammer fist crap, that is it,,I mean come on,, he rocked Heath Herring the first 20 seconds BAD<<<< and then he didn't finish and it went to a decision,, ahhahhhahha that is pitaful,, I will say it agiain,, if Lesnar doesn't catch mir with a punch like he caught couture with, then Mir will win this fight,,


----------



## CrazyCy

jongurley said:


> Were does everyone get a kick out of saying that Lesnar won't make that same mistake again,, Lesnar has only had two fights since Mir,, I good news for you Lesnar nuthuggers, that is not enough to stop Mir's submissions,, I am like someone previously said,, for the last 3 fights including the first mir fight, all he knows to do is take someone down and do that donkey kong hammer fist crap, that is it,,I mean come on,, he rocked Heath Herring the first 20 seconds BAD<<<< and then he didn't finish and it went to a decision,, ahhahhhahha that is pitaful,, I will say it agiain,, if Lesnar doesn't catch mir with a punch like he caught couture with, then Mir will win this fight,,



I agree, yeah Lesnar is a beast and all that...But guys, come on, he really lucks experience! 3 fights and already a champion? Something's wrong here..Mir can win the fight if he is careful enough not to get caught. I think he really needs to win this fight..more than the Nogueira one. Like Matt Hughes once said (i think) 'it's easy to become the champio. It's more difficult to stay champion' or somethign like that


----------



## LizaG

I think Mir can still sub him IMO of course lol.


----------



## lpbigd4444

jongurley said:


> if Lesnar doesn't catch mir with a punch like he caught couture with, then Mir will win this fight,


That is like sayin I could fly if I had wings lol. Or like sayin if Mir doesn catch Lesnar in a sub or a good punch he wont win. The people that think Lesnar will win think he will win cuz he will catch Mir wiith a punch. So for you to say Lesnar has no shot as long as he doesn catch him is dumb. Lesnar will keep it standing and he will catch him.


----------



## Seanzky

I think this fight will end up on the ground. I have a feeling Brock will resort to ground and pounding and Mir will use that to find his submission.


----------



## tap nap or snap

I say Mir. his stand up looks times better technically than brock's, who does have a size and speed advantage, however mir is not a small heavyweight and I hope he's been bulking up, also mir has the advantage of having beaten brock already and has exerianced brock's speed and strength 1st hand. I hope it doesn't make him complacent because if he slips up in his trianing or the fight that beast will be all over him, but if he prepped properly and takes his time, he should get the win.

training wise he should take a page out of randy's book and train with shane carwin


----------



## Seth_petruzelli

Lesnar is pretty much going to steamroll that punk mur and make him his bitch! I see it going like the randy fight, once lesnar drops him with a punch he'll come in and pound him out.Mur sure isnt going to be the one taking lesnar down.And at the rate lesnars improving, instead of DK he might have evolved to using elbows or regular punches! that means mur will surely die


----------



## stitch1z

As I said before, I hope Mir pulls out the "W", but I fear it is unlikely.


----------



## screenamesuck

Like I said in the 97 thread, I'm really impressed with the upcoming cards. Makes me wonder just how great 100 will be...

Brock Lesnar 3-1-0 vs. Frank Mir 12-3-0
















Matt Hughes 43-7-0 vs. Matt Serra 16-5-0
















Frank Edgar 9-1-0 vs. Sean Sherk 37-3-1
















James Irvin 14-5-1 vs. Drew McFedries 7-6-0
















Phillipe Nover 6-1-1 vs. TBD
















Houston Alexander 8-4-1 vs. Andre Gusmao 5-1-0
















David Kaplan 3-2-0 vs. George Roop 8-5-0


----------



## TeamPunishment5

nice finally get to see Hughes vs Serra.

im goin with Mir if he plays his cards right in this fight.


----------



## lpbigd4444

wow I didn know that Nover was fightin on this card that is awesome. I am looking forward to seeing him in action again.


----------



## UKRampage

Lesnar by Utter destruction! Lets be fair, he wont make a silly novice mistake like he did last time. Frank Mir now thinks he has some stand up....go ahead Frank, give it your best shot! C'mon if he trys that stand up he used with Big Nog hes going to be going home in an ambulance!


----------



## HeavyRob

screenamesuck said:


> Makes me wonder just how great 100 will be...


no kidding. with all this happening beforehand, I sure hope Dana's not just blowing his load too early...


----------



## Hellboy

HeavyRob said:


> no kidding. with all this happening beforehand, I sure hope Dana's not just blowing his load too early...


Could be Leites' first title defense. :thumbsup:


----------



## S_515_S

Lesnar will destroy Mir, Mir got lucky the first time....
Serra vs. Hughes.... Serra


----------



## addictive

Frank Mir will submit Lesnar again, first round. No doubt about it.


----------



## enufced904

addictive said:


> Frank Mir will submit Lesnar again, first round. No doubt about it.


I don't think Lesnar is that arrogant to do that again. If Mir does somehow sub him again, it won't be as easy as their first match up.


----------



## Suizida

Mur beat one of my heroes, along with the rest of the shit they called ufc 92.
I hope Brock beats the shit out of him, and Mur gets off his fkn pedastile

Hughes v Serra.....I like Serra more but i would luvb to see Hughes finish him and recieve his HOF award, which i think a lot of us would like see.

Frankie Edgar v Sean Sherk is a fun fight, I see it going a lot like Sherk v Tyson 

Mcfreidries v Irvin, what a fun fight!!!!!! James looked a lot smaller then Anderson at LHW, that must've been his eye openeer. 

Always good to see Philipe, he's enjoyable to watch


----------



## tonyromulus

mir didnt get lucky but he only beat brock because he was really inexperienced, he made a rookie mistake and that being said, brock has evolved and he is not the same rookie. so this time brock will destroy him

i hope serra fucks hughs up, probabbly wont happen but hughes is such a douche i ******* hate take cocksucker


----------



## georgie17891

lesnar by ko or tko round 2

irvin by ko round 3

serra by UD

houston alexander by SD

hope houston wins he is awesome


----------



## MalkyBoy

georgie17891 said:


> lesnar by ko or tko round 2
> 
> irvin by ko round 3
> 
> serra by UD
> 
> houston alexander by SD
> 
> hope houston wins he is awesome


Wow you think a Houston fight will go the distance, I know hee haw about his opponent and I think Houston is exciting to watch but I would bet heavily this will not go all 3 rounds.


----------



## TriangleBoy

dammit i want mir to win, but i kinda know that lesnar is gona win because he's too damn big! i cant wait till a really really talented man can take him down and get him in a submission


----------



## jongurley

tonyromulus said:


> mir didnt get lucky but he only beat brock because he was really inexperienced, he made a rookie mistake and that being said, brock has evolved and he is not the same rookie. so this time brock will destroy him
> 
> i hope serra fucks hughs up, probabbly wont happen but hughes is such a douche i ******* hate take cocksucker


I will say it again, a fighter can't "evolve" in two fights,, and Mir will take this one also, in the first fight and the nog fight, there was probrably only 10 people on here that picked mir and had faith in him to win,, and I'll be damned if the same thing is happening again, no one for some reason is giving mir much of a chance,


----------



## dario03

jongurley said:


> I will say it again, a fighter can't "evolve" in two fights,, and Mir will take this one also, in the first fight and the nog fight, there was probrably only 10 people on here that picked mir and had faith in him to win,, and I'll be damned if the same thing is happening again, no one for some reason is giving mir much of a chance,


I wasn't here during the first Mir/Lesnar fight but I bet a lot of people picked Mir in that fight. I know I did and so did my brother. Now the Nog fight I'll give ya since I believe he was the underdog.


----------



## Piros

This is a tough one, I like the fact that Brock has grown fast as a fighter and hes a beast but Mir has great BJJ and has already beaten him once. I pick Mir by submission but this could go either way.


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

I am going to have to go with Mir again on this one, I know that Lesnar is big but hes clumsy and hes the sort of guy you kick off your egg and spoon race so I wouldnt go backing him on this one. Dont ask about egg and spoon i guess i'm abit hungry, fitness does that to you.
Anyway as I was saying going to go with Mir victory by submission as he didn't get an opponent after Mir who was really going to try and sub him. Brock got Herring and Couture, who lets face it couldn't have been more well picked for him. Herring for the obvious reason he aint that good at wrestling and brock could over power him and Couture although hes always been a strong wrestler, size and strength played apart in counter-acting Couture's wrestling ability especially since Brock has also got a wrestling background.


----------



## Aaronyman

I think people are still making Mir's guard out to be way better than it is....

Lesnar, as green as he was, shrugged off those armbar attempts by Mir early on....it was when he got really stupid that he gave up his leg....Mir doesn't really work for submissions, he just takes what's there and runs with it....I think Lesnar will be more than happy to deal w/ Mir on the ground


----------



## georgie17891

SORRY I mean i think houston by tko round 2


----------



## Bang Bang Boom

Not seen either of these fight at ufc level. I have seen brock fight as a wrestler (smackdown & raw). He is a monster, so i will go for a brock lesnar win


----------



## 420atalon

jongurley said:


> I will say it again, a fighter can't "evolve" in two fights,, and Mir will take this one also, in the first fight and the nog fight, there was probrably only 10 people on here that picked mir and had faith in him to win,, and I'll be damned if the same thing is happening again, no one for some reason is giving mir much of a chance,


Lesnar doesn't need to "evolve" he was winning the first fight until he made a very simple mistake. In his two fights since he has been much more careful and had he done that against Mir he would have won the first fight.

The reason most people aren't giving Mir a great chance(which isn't entirely true, just look at the votes) is because he only really has submissions. Don't let Nog's punch me in the face technique let you think that Mir's striking is really that good. Lesnar definitely has the wrestling and weight advantage. 

Imo this fight is going to be similar to the first. As long as Lesnar does't make a stupid little mistake again he will win. If this fight goes the distance I don't see how Mir will be able to win enough points, Lesnar can rack them up with takedowns.


----------



## Darkgecko

Suprised to see Philippe on the undercard and Houston on the main card.


----------



## UFC on VHS

I personally think Mir is in Brocks head a little bit. You could tell by the way he looked at him after Mir destroyed Nog.

That's my personal oponion atleast. I don't think Brock really likes to be hit ethier you never know he might be worried about ground game and BJJ so much that Mir could knock him out.


----------



## Breadfan

I'm unfortunately going to have to say Brock will probably win. Brock can throw Huge punches one after another until he's tired (and it takes only one/two to KO), but Mir will have to wait for the opportunity to submit someone.

I would much rather see Mir humiliate Brock via something rediculous like a neck crank or even a one foot hopping backwards left cross KO or whatever it was that knocked Kimbo out... But it's just too dangerous for Mir to play his game.


----------



## HeavyRob

UFCFAN18 said:


> I personally think Mir is in Brocks head a little bit. You could tell by the way he looked at him after Mir destroyed Nog.


careful... I said that and was asked to show evidence. I tried to subpoena Lesnar, to no avail. 

for the record, I personally think so, too.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Lesnar wanted Mir to win so how does Mir winning get in his head? When Mir pointed at Lesnar in the crowd Lesnar got up, pointed back, and smiled. He is happy Mir won cuz he wants revenge and he is very confident he will get it.


----------



## jongurley

lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar wanted Mir to win so how does Mir winning get in his head? When Mir pointed at Lesnar in the crowd Lesnar got up, pointed back, and smiled. He is happy Mir won cuz he wants revenge and he is very confident he will get it.



Your right, lesnar pointed back, but 1-2 seconds after that point, lesnar just had that look about him,, that look like the school bully just told you he was going to beat you up after lunch look,, thats the way I saw it anyhow,,


----------



## lpbigd4444

idk maybe. i would have to see his face again but i do know Lesnar said on SEVERAL occasions that he wanted Mir to win. I just dont think Lesnar fears anyone.


----------



## UFC on VHS

Its a personal opinon thing. 2 or 3 seconds after he pointed back at Mir he just kinda looked like he felt like a paper tiger.

He looked like he felt like he was built up to be this huge champion despite only having a 3-1 record. not to mention that Mir allready beat him. He looked like he knew Mir was WAYY more experinced and he looked like he was depending on Mir having weak stand up.....

Just my thoughts. Time well tell.


----------



## michelangelo

Mur's gonna get his head cracked in. The only MMA fighter who can stop Brock now is Steve Mazzagatti.


----------



## DragonStriker

Brock Lesnar really has come a ways with his mma career but Frank Mir could get the better of him again so I think it can go either way.


----------



## Embry

I have a gut feeling that Mir will somehow pull the "W" with some kind of submission. I have more respect for him these days, and plus I still feel as if the Randy and Brock fight had went another round then Brock would have possibly gassed...idk. Randy could have taking that fight but i guess we will never know.

I just think that Mir is going to have a pretty good game plan coming in this fight, and hope to not get caught by them HUGE hands from Brock. His best bet is to keep moving..LOL

Like a lot of others seem to think though...it could go either way! :dunno:


----------



## brief

First Mir is going to outbox him, then Lesnar is going to get sloppy, then Mir is going to sub him.


----------



## LCRaiders

Umm Mir is going to dominate without a doubt! Lesnar should try an F-5 or something...


----------



## S_515_S

Mir got lucky the first time against Lesnar, lesnar got over-anxious and got caught in an anklelock, but before that Mir was getting his ass kicked, now Lesnar is more calmed, more dominating and above all more mentally strong... Lesnar will be heavyweight champ for a long time.

If Hughes looses to Serra (which in my opinion will happen), Hughes should retire. Matt Hughes has done a whole lot for the sport, he's been the most dominant welterweight champion to date (GSP is closing in though), there's nothing more to prove for Hughes.

Go MuscleShark!!!!!


----------



## kay_o_ken

lesnars gonna overpower mir


----------



## S_515_S

Yes sir!!!! Lesnar is going to be Heavyweight Champion for a long time!!!


----------



## UFC on VHS

WELL SEE.....Mir is a changed man he is way better then he ever was before.


----------



## jongurley

Mir has become the Mir of old, which is scary,, I think the fight will end with Lesnar's arm being put into a plastic bag and off to the hospital for reattachment,


----------



## chilo

Seth_petruzelli said:


> Lesnar via assault & battery


Mir via Kneebar...


----------



## jongurley

I think Mir by Tank Abbot Toe lock, HAHHAHA


----------



## Flak

It's funny how people write Mir off because of some bad showings after coming back from a horrific motorcycle accident that should have ended his career. Recently he has looked like the Mir that was demolishing fools and breaking Sylvia's arm....only with better cardio and standup!

Lesnar may win, the dude is a man-beast....but until he proves he can defend against a submission guy, or take some good punches to the face from a 250lbs man, i refuse to have him as the favorite over the last guy to beat him, let alone say he will reign as UFC king for a long time.


----------



## UFC on VHS

I belive that Mir has become stronger then he ever would have been if he hadnt got in that accident.

Obviosly he had a few shitty fights after that most people who have just gave up after docters told he he would never fight again. Mir is training harder he is taking cardio serously and he is ready......and Lesnar we will see.


----------



## michelangelo

Mur laid out cold. One punch to the dome, back of the ear. Redundant donkey-kong hammer fists to finish. Just ask Randy.


----------



## Hellboy

michelangelo said:


> Mur laid out cold. One punch to the dome, back of the ear. Redundant donkey-kong hammer fists to finish. Just ask Randy.


Mir's striking did look good against a corpse though.


----------



## dafunguru

BloodJunkie said:


> I'm going with Mir again. Yeah Brock is an animal, yeah Brock is strong, yeah Brock can take Frank Mir down. The problem is that he still can't deal with Jiu Jitsu. Couture doesn't have it, Herring doesn't have it....Mir does. Brock will be scared of the Jiu jitsu this time and will be over anxious to end the fight with DK. He's gonna slip up again and get tapped again.





kingboy said:


> frank mir will DESTROY lesnar





Tommo565 said:


> Frankie by submission! Possibly with a choke.





jongurley said:


> To start off with guys I am a big Frank Mir fan, as most of you know,, I was watching the replay of UFC91 tonight, and the couture lesnar fight,, and Lesnar was pretty gassed after the first round,, I know lesnar is a beast, but like Joe Rogan said all that Muscle needs ALOT of Oxygen,, I think after looking at Mir in the Nogeira fight is going to be on par with lesnar as far as cardio goes,, ,, I think Mir will sub him again, just some thoughts,,





HeavyRob said:


> I think Mir's in Lesnar's head. Especially when Mir called him out after his last win. AND Mir's getting better and better. Unless Lesnar's pulled something drastic since I've seen him last, he's pretty much plateaued in MMA terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. even though I disagree, your phrasing cracked me up.





CrazyCy said:


> I agree, yeah Lesnar is a beast and all that...But guys, come on, he really lucks experience! 3 fights and already a champion? Something's wrong here..Mir can win the fight if he is careful enough not to get caught. I think he really needs to win this fight..more than the Nogueira one. Like Matt Hughes once said (i think) 'it's easy to become the champio. It's more difficult to stay champion' or somethign like that


Mir all the way. This is why I had Lesnar losing the title w/ whoever won at 92. Jui-Jitsu, exp, etc.

MIR ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Ira

This would be an ultimate victory 4 mir


----------



## lpbigd4444

I just think it is insane for someone on this forum to say that Lesnar appears to have plateud (spelling def wrong). He shows somethin new every fight and nobody plateus after 4 fights. He can obviously wrestle and his boxing and sub defense can only improve. I think Mir is in for a world of hurt.


----------



## LCRaiders

Mir will make Lesnar tap again. That is if he doesnt knock him out in the first round which i would love to see.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Display said:


> Doesn't matter who wins this.
> 
> Gonzaga or Velasquez will destroy these guys.
> 
> I won't add Carwin because he is slow, not very mobile, and is a 1 trick pony. Napao will beat him.


That is a ridiculous thing to say. Lesnar could legitimately take either one of them out. He is a superior wrestler with more strength and a much longer reach. Lesnar vs Gonzaga would be interesting and I don wanna hear about Velazquez until he gets a win over someone worth mentioning.


----------



## Cheef_Reef

wow i love how much they've been stacking cards this year apart from 93


----------



## Hellboy

Cheef_Reef said:


> wow i love how much they've been stacking cards this year apart from 93


Not including 96.


----------



## jbracer247

mir takes this one by submission but not before gettin pounded on for a while. of course i am a mir fan so may be a little biased


----------



## rabakill

LOL at people thinking Brock is going to let himself get submitted again. If they are even close to evenly matched on the feet there is no way Lesnar goes to the ground, and there's no way Mir will stand a chance in hell at taking him down. Mir's standup was pretty good against a guy with a staph infection, I can't wait to see how that works out for Mir against a 280 pound crazy man that is faster and stronger than him.


----------



## TeamPunishment5

Display said:


> Doesn't matter who wins this.
> 
> Gonzaga or Velasquez will destroy these guys.
> 
> I won't add Carwin because he is slow, not very mobile, and is a 1 trick pony. Napao will beat him.


Really??:thumbsdown:


----------



## Sinister

rabakill said:


> LOL at people thinking Brock is going to let himself get submitted again. If they are even close to evenly matched on the feet there is no way Lesnar goes to the ground, and there's no way Mir will stand a chance in hell at taking him down. Mir's standup was pretty good against a guy with a staph infection, I can't wait to see how that works out for Mir against a 280 pound crazy man that is faster and stronger than him.


It's not really up to Brock weather he feels like tapping or not. He's terrible at positioning himself when he is on top, and Mir will once again go for the weakest part of Brock's body...the legs. Put some air on that joint Mir.


----------



## rabakill

Sinister said:


> It's not really up to Brock weather he feels like tapping or not. He's terrible at positioning himself when he is on top, and Mir will once again go for the weakest part of Brock's body...the legs. Put some air on that joint Mir.


But that's my point. Brock is not going to go to the ground unless he rocks Mir, of course Mir can sub him if there is an opening but Mir will have to be on the ground for that to happen.


----------



## Sinister

rabakill said:


> But that's my point. Brock is not going to go to the ground unless he rocks Mir, of course Mir can sub him if there is an opening but Mir will have to be on the ground for that to happen.


Your just going off by what happened in the last fight to think that Brock cannot be taken down, which is complete B.S. because Randy did even when Brock was trying to latch on to the cage. Not saying Frank has the wrestling credentials Randy does, but if you can get a big guy like that somewhat off balance, he's going down.

Plus a take down isn't Frank's only way to latch on a submission. BJJ is a wonderful thing.


----------



## mmafarmer

although ive liked mir from the beginning i beleive lesnar will prove to be to much for frank i see him getting pounded again this time tko


----------



## rabakill

Sinister said:


> Your just going off by what happened in the last fight to think that Brock cannot be taken down, which is complete B.S. because Randy did even when Brock was trying to latch on to the cage. Not saying Frank has the wrestling credentials Randy does, but if you can get a big guy like that somewhat off balance, he's going down.
> 
> Plus a take down isn't Frank's only way to latch on a submission. BJJ is a wonderful thing.


I'm aware that BJJ can apply to more than just the ground... but I just see Brock being way too fast on his feet to get latched on to. His game plan is going to be work the jab, throw in a power punch or two and make sure he keeps his distance, that is going to be key. As soon as Mir tries to close the gap Brock will move away, the reason Randy was able to get so close was because Brock had little to no fear of his ground game or his power. I do not see Mir making it out of the third round, don't get me wrong, I have all the respect in the world for Mir, but he's going to get hurt this time.... unless he comes in with killer cardio and has the ability to stay nimble on his feet and outbox lesnar, could happen. That would be amazing, to see Mir come in and outstrike Lesnar, it's not like Brock has had the time to become an expert striker he's just so fast.


----------



## Sinister

rabakill said:


> I'm aware that BJJ can apply to more than just the ground... but I just see Brock being way too fast on his feet to get latched on to. His game plan is going to be work the jab, throw in a power punch or two and make sure he keeps his distance, that is going to be key. As soon as Mir tries to close the gap Brock will move away, the reason Randy was able to get so close was because Brock had little to no fear of his ground game or his power. I do not see Mir making it out of the third round, don't get me wrong, I have all the respect in the world for Mir, but he's going to get hurt this time.... unless he comes in with killer cardio and has the ability to stay nimble on his feet and outbox lesnar, could happen. That would be amazing, to see Mir come in and outstrike Lesnar, it's not like Brock has had the time to become an expert striker he's just so fast.


Brock is not that fast, he moves quick for a guy his size but don't act like he's Speedy Gonzalez.

Randy has no power on the ground? I'm sorry but did you miss the fight where Randy controlled Tim Sylvia for 5 rounds? Brock did not want to be underneath Randy.

Speaking of cardio, while Brock hasn't ever been out powered in a fight, he certainly has shown signs of a weak gas tank. Mir as well, but this fight is not going to the distance.

Standing up. I'd give Brock the edge but who knows. Mir showed his striking ability has improved, finishing Nog is no easy feet even it was an older Nog. Brock has dropped everyone he has fought, but he gets excited and makes mistakes, and with Mir always looking for a limb. I'd say that is very dangerous for Lesnar.


----------



## rabakill

if I were to compare two fighters, Tim Sylvia and Brock Lesnar would be the last two. Tim is an orangutang with little to no upper body stength (in regards to his ground game, of course he can punch hard) who wins by being so much bigger his opponents are overwhelmed, Lesnar is a gorilla with massive arms that can toss people around(ala the randy leg toss). I could not have seen Randy doing much on top of Lesnar because he would have been thrown off. And I think (for his size) speedy gonzalez is a fair comparison, maybe he's not the fastest in the world, but for his size that speed advantage is so large it instantly gives him an edge over anyone smaller and slower than him. Which at this point has been everyone he's faced. (good debate btw, I like intelligent banter)


----------



## Sinister

rabakill said:


> if I were to compare two fighters, Tim Sylvia and Brock Lesnar would be the last two. Tim is an orangutang with little to no upper body stength (in regards to his ground game, of course he can punch hard) who wins by being so much bigger his opponents are overwhelmed, Lesnar is a gorilla with massive arms that can toss people around(ala the randy leg toss). I could not have seen Randy doing much on top of Lesnar because he would have been thrown off. And I think (for his size) speedy gonzalez is a fair comparison, maybe he's not the fastest in the world, but for his size that speed advantage is so large it instantly gives him an edge over anyone smaller and slower than him. Which at this point has been everyone he's faced. (good debate btw, I like intelligent banter)


I was comparing them in terms of size. Randy walks into a HW fight at 220-230 when Tim and Lesnar cut to get to 265. That much weight advantage gives you a major advantage and before that fight people were counting out Randy because they felt he couldn't handle Tim's size. Great fighter or not, to control someone like Tim (back problems or not) is very impressive and something Brock wanted to stay away from.x

Lesnar's strong, but common man to say he could "throw Randy off" is pushing it. 

Clearly he's not the fastest in the world, and he's clearly not the fastest Heavyweight. He's quick but really it's not his most dangerous weapon. He's quick to pounce when he knocks someone down, but his striking is most deadly when he's planted.


----------



## cplmac

Sinister said:


> Brock is not that fast, he moves quick for a guy his size but don't act like he's Speedy Gonzalez.
> 
> Randy has no power on the ground? I'm sorry but did you miss the fight where Randy controlled Tim Sylvia for 5 rounds? Brock did not want to be underneath Randy.
> 
> Speaking of cardio, while Brock hasn't ever been out powered in a fight, he certainly has shown signs of a weak gas tank. Mir as well, but this fight is not going to the distance.


Brock is more than deceptively fast, he's legitimately quick and I would say if not the quickest HW he's certainly near the top. Controlling Big Tim is an entirely different animal than controlling Lesnar. Lesnar is MUCH stronger than Tim and a MUCH better wrestler. I think that comparison is apples and oranges. Brock doesn't want to be underneath anyone, because he's not a jitz player, not because he would be in any particular trouble. I've also never seen any convincing sign that he has a questionable gas tank, in fact I think his cardio is one of his strengths. I definitely don't think his cardio will be the weak cardio in this fight, he's fighting Frank Mur. This fight will stay standing as long as Lesnar wants it to, Frank will not be able to take him down although I do think he will try and pull guard after the first time he gets rocked and there is a real possibility that Lesnar's inexperience will allow him to play along. This is gonna be a great fight and I can't wait for the rubber match.


----------



## UKRampage

Im sorry but Brock Lesnar IS fast! Certainly a lot faster than a man of his unique size should be. Im sure im not the only fan who thinks that Brock is going to avoid going to the ground again. I can imagine Mir trying to pull guard to force Brock to follow but lets be fair, Brock doesnt want to go there. I have a sneaking suspicion that Frank has a new found confidence in his striking after the Nog fight and that is what I believe will be his downfall. I can see Mir trying to stand up with Brock which is a huge mistake. Whatever happens Brock is going to be far more cautious than there first fight and I can see him walking away with the win.


----------



## dirtyboxing

I can't believe what I am reading. Lesner? Sure he's a brute, but this is MMA, give me a break. There is no way on paper Lesner has a chance. Physical strength has little to do with MMA, and even if he does knock him down with his speed and strength (and he has it) he will still most likely have to go to the ground to finish it. If Lesner wanted a chance in MMA he should have started training it 10 or 15 years ago. The days of one dimensional fighters is long gone. $400,000 a fight for this guy...WTF?


----------



## DragonStriker

I still don't know who to pick for this fight. Brock has gotten a bit better from the last meeting with Mir but idk if Brock catches him it might be over but if Mir gets him in a submission its also over.


----------



## enufced904

dirtyboxing said:


> I can't believe what I am reading. Lesner? Sure he's a brute, but this is MMA, give me a break. There is no way on paper Lesner has a chance. Physical strength has little to do with MMA, and even if he does knock him down with his speed and strength (and he has it) he will still most likely have to go to the ground to finish it. If Lesner wanted a chance in MMA he should have started training it 10 or 15 years ago. The days of one dimensional fighters is long gone. $400,000 a fight for this guy...WTF?


We haven't seen enough of Brock to call him "one dimensional" so I don't know where you're going with that comment. Also, a ton of these guys fighting in the UFC haven't even been doing MMA for 10 years so once again I am puzzled by that remark. Lesnar has a legitimate wrestling background which is a great staple for MMA.


----------



## UFC on VHS

DragonStriker said:


> I still don't know who to pick for this fight. Brock has gotten a bit better from the last meeting with Mir but idk if Brock catches him it might be over but if Mir gets him in a submission its also over.



Frank Mir is always improving too. I mean at UFC 92 I couldn't believe how good it looked. I mean even if Nog as on a "bad night" there is no denying Mir's striking looked excellent.

Brock is also getting better but he doesn't have much on Mir. I wouldn't be suprised if Mir even stayed standing and knocked him out.


----------



## lpbigd4444

dirtyboxing said:


> I can't believe what I am reading. Lesner? Sure he's a brute, but this is MMA, give me a break. There is no way on paper Lesner has a chance. Physical strength has little to do with MMA, and even if he does knock him down with his speed and strength (and he has it) he will still most likely have to go to the ground to finish it. If Lesner wanted a chance in MMA he should have started training it 10 or 15 years ago. The days of one dimensional fighters is long gone. $400,000 a fight for this guy...WTF?





UFCFAN18 said:


> Frank Mir is always improving too. I mean at UFC 92 I couldn't believe how good it looked. I mean even if Nog as on a "bad night" there is no denying Mir's striking looked excellent.
> 
> Brock is also getting better but he doesn't have much on Mir. I wouldn't be suprised if Mir even stayed standing and knocked him out.


To dirtyboxing I am a little puzzled by your comment because Brock is only 32 so he has plenty of time to improve still and his wrestling base along with his athleticism give him a lot of potential. As for UFCFAN I agree with you on Mir constantly improving but I would be very surprised to see him win by anything but submission. Lesnar's reach and massive amounts of strength should keep Mir off balance on the feet imo. I think if Lesnar fights smart and avoids getting caught in a sub he will win for sure.


----------



## BenMoreno

It will interesting to see the fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS

Display said:


> brock will DESTROY mir. it wont even be a contest this time.


Normally I would respect you but after that thread about Brock moving to LHW I don't know..

Mir is going to break Brock Lesnar's arm.


----------



## Tommo565

UFCFAN18 said:


> Frank Mir is always improving too. I mean at UFC 92 I couldn't believe how good it looked. I mean even if Nog as on a "bad night" there is no denying Mir's striking looked excellent.
> 
> Brock is also getting better but he doesn't have much on Mir. I wouldn't be suprised if Mir even stayed standing and knocked him out.


Agreed. Mir frankly looked awesome against Nog and made him look like a can. However Lesnar is improving too and this will be a GREAT fight. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## No_Mercy

Welcome back the Sandman. He never gave an interview after his loss to the Spider...or did he.


----------



## LCRaiders

Both of these fighters are greatly improving. I feel that Mir is an experienced fighter and has faught much higher competition.

Lesnar is new to MMA and has not really faught anyone with skill other than an old Couture. He lost to Frank Mir in his UFC debut and I think their second outing will be no different.

Mir via KO in second round...


----------



## Danomac

I'm pretty sure Lesnar has a good enough chin to not be KO'd by Frank Mir. I don't understand why anyone would pick Mir by KO or TKO. He TKO's a slow, sluggish, practically immobile Nog and people somehow think he is a KO machine. I'm sure Lesnar learned from his mistakes and will be more patient. Hell, look at his last 2 fights.

Other than this fight, there isn't that much to look forward to other than Sherk and Edgar. Hughes and Serra is old news and with the way Hughes has been performing lately and Serra's not so greatness, it will be a lousy fight. UFC 98: Meh.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

Man Im really looking forward to this, they always put Lesnar on the good cards!


----------



## lpbigd4444

Fedornumber1! said:


> Man Im really looking forward to this, they always put Lesnar on the good cards!


I think the reason the cards are good is because Lesnar is on them lol. No seriously he gets good supporting fights usually and I am very excited about this card.


----------



## LCRaiders

There are some good fights on that card.

The return of the most dominating welterweight of all time, Matt Hughes


----------



## __CHRIS__

Lesnar for the win. The machine.


----------



## No_Mercy

Man all these young kats are rooting for Lesnar. No doubt he's a force to be reckoned with, but it's bad for MMA for someone like him to win this early in his career. Mir's gotta take it for the sake of MMA. Then enter Crocop against Brock. For some reason I see him kicking his head off. Gabriel Gonzaga could handle Brock, but I doubt UFC would feed him to GG cuz of PPV draws. Putting him against Coleman or Randy didn't prove anything. Herring is not the most talented HW either. Junior Santos would be another good one.


----------



## ash

No_Mercy said:


> Man all these young kats are rooting for Lesnar. No doubt he's a force to be reckoned with, but it's bad for MMA for someone like him to win this early in his career. Mir's gotta take it for the sake of MMA.


I couldn't disagree more, what MMA needs is for the best fighters to win; having anyone else but the best as the champ makes the whole sport look bad. What MMA does NOT need is for "veterens" to continue to be the champ simply because they've been around, not because they are actually the best. If the best fighter the night of UFC 98 is Frank Mir, then so be it. But on the other hand, if it happens to be Brock, then so be it too. So long as the best fighter wins it'll be OK and the sport won't suffer. People may no like Lesnar, but I think most mature, thinking people would agree that the best fighter always deserves the win. Anything else and the sport suffers. 

I'll say this too: People talk about Brock Lesnar as if he's just some guy who walked in off the street and because a fighter. The truth is that, aside from a few years in pro wrestling, he has been competing physically at a high level since a very young age. He worked his ass off to hone his wrestling skills, and now he's working his ass off to develop a wider range of skills. Also, he's obviously dedicated to being in top phyiscal form. He's not just some guy, he's a physical specimen who's been training in one form or another for longer than most MMA fighters, and it shows. It should come as no surprise that he is a force in the sport, and you're missing a huge part of the story if you look at him and chalk him up as just some "new guy."


----------



## MenorcanMadman

Very well said ash, I agree the best fighter should win. Brock isn't bad for the sport, he is a extremely talented fighter who works his ass off. I will be pulling for him, I can honestly see it going either way but throw my hat in Lesnars corner.


----------



## LCRaiders

Seth_petruzelli said:


> Lesnar via assault & battery


Hmm i highly doubt that will happen.

Lesnar will tap for the second time


----------



## UFC on VHS

MenorcanMadman said:


> Very well said ash, I agree the best fighter should win. Brock isn't bad for the sport, he is a extremely talented fighter who works his ass off. I will be pulling for him, I can honestly see it going either way but throw my hat in Lesnars corner.



I can agree with that I think the best fighter is the one who wins. I just think Mir is the better fighter and isn't as overhyped as Lesnar.

BUT if Lesnar does defend his belt then I think that will be the end of discrediting him. I know I will respect him more.


----------



## LCRaiders

UFCFAN18 said:


> I can agree with that I think the best fighter is the one who wins. I just think Mir is the better fighter and isn't as overhyped as Lesnar.
> 
> BUT if Lesnar does defend his belt then I think that will be the end of discrediting him. I know I will respect him more.


Lesnar is way overrated..

He beat a washed up Couture and Mir has been around for a while. Mir is a two time champion and this time he is here to stay for sure.


----------



## ash

I disagree, but I guess we'll find out at 98!

Nice avatar btw...


----------



## LCRaiders

ash said:


> I disagree, but I guess we'll find out at 98!
> 
> Nice avatar btw...


Lol, I guess we will find out..

And thank you, I agree


----------



## prodrush

*predictions for the night*

Heavyweight Championship bout: Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir
Frank Mir by decision
Welterweight bout: Matt Hughes vs. Matt Serra 
Matt Hughes by decision
Lightweight bout: Sean Sherk vs. Frank Edgar 
Sean Sherk 2nd round ko
Light Heavyweight bout: Houston Alexander vs. Andre Gusmao 
Housten Alexander 1st round ko
Middleweight bout: James Irvin vs. Drew McFedries
James Irvin by decison

but im probably wrong..... you never know


----------



## cultlegend

Looks like it's official

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=18276


----------



## michelangelo

I'm really disappointed by the lack of trash talking between two of the greatest trash talkers and two of the biggest egos in MMA. Perhaps the mouths and words will commence flapping summarily as the fight date approaches.


----------



## UFC on VHS

michelangelo said:


> I'm really disappointed by the lack of trash talking between two of the greatest trash talkers and two of the biggest egos in MMA. Perhaps the mouths and words will commence flapping summarily as the fight date approaches.



It will proboly be the same as last time but with a twist

Lesnar: I can just picture me picking up Frank Mur (thats right lol) and slaming him on his head and seeing his eyes roll back in his head, Frank Mur is in my way last time he got lucky because I was inexperienced. Frank Mur better be ready im the real deal.

Mir: His bones arent that strong I will break his arm. This time I wont give him a chance to tap.


LOL my guess.


----------



## LCRaiders

It's finally official..

Mir wins via broken face


----------



## Breadfan

Does anyone have a link to the video that counted the illegal blows to Mir's head from their first fight? I have been looking in previous threads about it but I can't find it.


----------



## HeavyRob

like the first fight?

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/ufc-81-frank-mir-vs-brock-lesnar/index-2.html


----------



## Breadfan

HeavyRob said:


> like the first fight?
> 
> http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/ufc-81-frank-mir-vs-brock-lesnar/index-2.html


Thanks for the vid - I was looking for a specific video where it showed him pummelling Mir in the back of the head and counting how many times he did it.


I'm in a debate with a friend, but I'll use this vid to show him.


----------



## HeavyRob

Breadfan said:


> Thanks for the vid - I was looking for a specific video where it showed *Mir pummelling Mir* in the back of the head and counting how many times he did it.


0 times. :thumb02:


----------



## Evil Ira

im peeing my pants 4 this fight. i want mir 2 win properly this time!


----------



## Negative1

Never realized how soon Koscheck will be fighting again. Is he trying to run out his contract or something?


----------



## Evil Ira

cant believe this was cancelled! mir vs lesnar!


----------



## UFC on VHS

Evil Ira said:


> cant believe this was cancelled! mir vs lesnar!


WHAT!?


----------



## Evil Ira

read the thread in the ufc section


----------



## DragonStriker

Oh well, too bad Penn isnt ready yet for Florian that fight would have made a great substite.


----------



## UFC on VHS

I refuse to belive this until its posted on UFC.com

If its true im going to be really dissapointed.


----------



## randyspankstito

What the hell are they going to do now? Make this card a fight night?


----------



## Evil Ira

i think itll be gonzaga vs lesnar


----------



## nicnbill

*Too Bad!*

Mir has some more issues with his knee. Who knows if/when this fight will happen. At this point, the heavyweight division is like Dana White's personal petri dish.


----------



## Hexabob69

*Lesnar :thumbsdown:*

I think it is sad that we have to wait a bit longer to have a real Heavy Weight Champion. I mean that thought Lesnar has potential talent, he has not done the legwork to get where he is. Randy Couture was on the shelf for what, like 15 months and he was our champion still. I still that the community was robbed there. He is a great fighter but had way to much ring rust to be a viable threat.


----------



## Bbauhan1

Well now its gonna be Jackson and Evans...who is everyone going for?



I have to stick with Jackson...but when Lesnar and Mir fight in July @ UFC 100...im really sorry but i have to go with MIR


----------



## _RIVAL_

At this point we will have to see what happens and what is announced.


----------



## Suizida

UFC 98 announced Dan Miller v Okami, which will be on the main card, while i think Mcfedries and Alexander is undercarded


----------



## unclehulka13

Anyone else think this card isn't gonna have that many buys? There's really not a big draw on it.


----------



## tuf2tapout

Wow...its confirmed huh? Pretty sweet...I gotta give it to Rashad based on his power and stand up game. Lyoto is elusive but Rashad has an awkward style too. Should be real interesting!


----------



## LCRaiders

tuf2tapout said:


> Wow...its confirmed huh? Pretty sweet...I gotta give it to Rashad based on his power and stand up game. Lyoto is elusive but Rashad has an awkward style too. Should be real interesting!


I agree with you that Rashad along with Lyoto are both very elusive but no one has been able to figure out Machida so it will be interesting to see if Rashad's quick hands can do the job.


----------



## w0rM

Lyoto/Evans still isn't confirmed.


----------



## vexred

w0rM said:


> Lyoto/Evans still isn't confirmed.


it is now : http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=18601


----------



## lpbigd4444

In my opinion it is safe to say Machida is the next LHW champion. I was really looking forward to Lesnar vs Mir but I can wait 2 more months I guess.


----------



## DragonStriker

I think Machida will win.


----------



## Wookie

I was interested in this fight when it was Jackson vs Evans, shit I don't even feel like watching now.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Wookie said:


> I was interested in this fight when it was Jackson vs Evans, shit I don't even feel like watching now.


That is a shame...you will miss an awesome fight


----------



## Wookie

I still will watch because it is the LHW championship. I just find it depressing that Lyoto is fighting. And I'm even more depressed by the prospect of him winning. Which even though I don't want to happen, I am pretty sure that he actually will win. And go on to win many boring ass title defenses by decision.


----------



## Scorch

Solid card! 

Im ecstatic that Machida finally get to Main Event! Feels like I've been waiting FOREVER!!! But FINALLY, he gets his belt! 

Machida > Rashad!

Looking forward to Hughes vs Serra. Good that it's finally happening. I never lost interest in it. Im hopeing Hughes wins! 

Sherk vs Edgar is another great fight! I really like both guys! I'm on the fence with who I want to win. I think Im leaning a bit toward Sherk.

Machida
Hughes
Sherk


----------



## Dane~Jeruz

I was actually rooting for Evans against Forrest Griffin but I really can't see him coming out on top in this. It's not going to make a very viewer friendly fight with both fighters having elusive countering styles, probably will go the distance with Machida coming out on top.

I want Evans to win so he can go on to fight Rampage but I think Machidas got it. Another reason I want Machida to lose is for Anderson Silva to make the step up and go for the belt, hasn't he said he won't make any sort of challenge until Machida's had his shot? I think Silva in the LHW division could be interesting and he wouldn't be as dominant but on the other hand if Wanderlei makes an impression at 185 that could be one hell of a fight between the former Chute Boxe fighters. Andy would probably come out on top but it would definitely be a must see fight


----------



## TViddy

I'm a big Machida fan so I'm praying that he shuts up Evan's cocky attitude. I hate that about him. If he was more humble, I would be a fan of his too. I see Machida taking this fight, however it won't be easy for him. Evans is very quick and has KO power. Im hoping he doesnt catch Machida. 

WAAAAAAR MACHIDA!!! SHUT THAT COCKY A$$h0le Rashad Evans up. 
He needs to be humbled with his first knockout.


----------



## Agilar

Regarding Anderson SIlva and the 205 devision, here is a statement on Lyoto's web page from Anderson Silva :

"Anderson Silva claims the 205-pound title belongs to Lyoto Machida

“[Fighting at 205 pounds] is an experience we are doing for several reasons, and one of them is a request from Dana White…. I don’t have a desire to fight in this category and am only doing it because I was asked and I think I can. I have no desire to dispute this belt because Lyoto has already proven that it belongs to him. I am taking this fight because I like to fight and I like the challenges.”
UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson Silva shares some insight on his move up to light heavyweight to take on James Irvin at UFC Fight Night 14. “The Spider” reveals that he has no intentions of competing for the 205-pound belt as long as undefeated training partner and friend, Lyoto Machida, is in the picture. However, there is not telling when Machida will get his shot at championship glory — there is quite a long line of potential challengers in the division."

I understand why some people feel bad about Lyoto's title shot and him as a future campion of the LHW devision. Based on his last performance against Thiago I really think he deserves the shot he is now getting. I also think Dana has made it clear to Lyoto that he needs to get better at english for the english speaking fans and get some impressive knock outs in fight. Lyoto is delivering on both aspects.

Jakcson and Evans would have been a grate fight, but in my mind that fight would have been more of a "show" with grate views on pay per view rather then the two best men in the devision fighting for a belt.

Looking forward to may


----------



## Scorch

Oh man! I am so happy that Machida is finally getting his shot! And Im even more happy that its happening right around the corner. UFC 98 is better than waiting til UFC 100! 

Machida will become the NEW LHW Champion!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Hexabob69

I will agree that Machida deserves a title shot, but when and if he does defend it he will have the same problems with Rampage as Evans would have. Rampage his hard, damn hard, and though many say he is only 1 demensional, it has taken him to where he is. A consummate number 1 or maybe contender for the belt month in and month out. I think that though this is a fight that needs to be fought, it will on all accounts be very little in the way of entertainment.


----------



## The_Senator

> I will agree that Machida deserves a title shot, but when and if he does defend it he will have the same problems with Rampage as Evans would have. Rampage his hard, damn hard, and though many say he is only 1 demensional, it has taken him to where he is. A consummate number 1 or maybe contender for the belt month in and month out. I think that though this is a fight that needs to be fought, it will on all accounts be very little in the way of entertainment.


Machida can beat Rampage.


----------



## S_515_S

Matt Hughes should get to The Hall of Fame win or loose, he's done a looooot for the sport, he's done everything right, not a blemish in his career. I'm surprised why he is not a hall of famer yet!!!!!

GO MACHIDAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Suizida

The_Senator said:


> Machida can beat Rampage.


Im one of the biggest machida fans out there, but if i could pick anyone in the world to beat him, it would be Rampage. Rampage is so great when he is attacking, and Machida will be letting him doing it as he is a counter-striker.

The more i think about it, the more scared i get. But then again thiago kept pushin forward and looked what happened to him 

We will see after the rashad fight


----------



## shawnyboyy204

*Evans vs. Machida.... another interesting bout thanks to the UFC (Rampage really...)*

This is one of those fights you'd have trouble guessing who'd win. And thats fine, because the sport of MMA is set up to be that way. I've taken notice of the polls, and it seems that you folks pick Machida as a heavy favorite. Personally, I see this fight going either way. The stand up game of Machida and Evans has no signs of haste nor aggression. Both fighters are counter-strikers looking for good openings (Machida especially... lol.) The ground game goes to Machida for his skills and experience in BJJ. Evans has an effective ground and pound, but his use of it will seem very unlikely for this bout. Grappling goes to Evans, although once again, will seem very unlikely because Machida will not allow Evans to reach for takedowns. AND THE WINNER IS: Rashad Evans. Yes, I know this pick is illogical and some what has no sense, but in the sport of MMA, "Anything can happen!". Machida has a much more impressive resume with the likes of BJ Penn, Ace Franklin, Bonnar, and most recently Thiago Silva, however, the times have changed. My gut feeling tells me Evans will pull this one out of the hat.


----------



## Suizida

I think Machida is going to show what a real striker is in this fight. Im not doubting that Rashad's stadnup hasn't gotten better by leaps and bounds, but it is becoming overrated. Forrest was working rashad in the standup for 2 rounds, especially the 2nd. 

Machida's striking will prevail


----------



## Dan0

Machida is too perfect.
The only way Rashad is keeping his belt is catching Lyoto Machida. Ain't no way he's getting a decision. His only option is a KO, in my opinion. And knowing Lyoto's agility, elusiveness and reaction it aint no easy thing to do.


----------



## rabakill

Don't ever undersestimate...... Greg Jackson? If he weren't coaching Rashad I'd say he's a deadman, with Jackson atleast he has a hope.


----------



## w0rM

Suizida said:


> I think Machida is going to show what a real striker is in this fight. Im not doubting that Rashad's stadnup hasn't gotten better by leaps and bounds, but it is becoming overrated. Forrest was working rashad in the standup for 2 rounds, especially the 2nd.
> 
> Machida's striking will prevail


I agree. Rashad's striking is over rated by most dues to his KO over Lidell. People forget that he was outstruck by Bisping, Forrest and even Tito (for the first two rounds)


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Dan0 said:


> Machida is too perfect.
> The only way Rashad is keeping his belt is catching Lyoto Machida. Ain't no way he's getting a decision. His only option is a KO, in my opinion. And knowing Lyoto's agility, elusiveness and reaction it aint no easy thing to do.


Rashad could take a decision...we don't know how Machida looks on his back. Rashad could take him down at some point and wear him down and work his GNP (unless he gets subbed from he top he is winning it on points based on this scoring system). I don't think it will happen, but to rule that out is really not fair.


----------



## Evil Ira

this is going 2 be an amazing fight, but i think evans might edge out a unanimous decision


----------



## NastyNinja

I like this match up but after more thought I have got to say I dont want machida to win because of a few reason...

1. Machida and this "he has not been figured out" ... What? yes he has, we all say he is elusive, he dodges ... that was not hard to figure out? only thing to "figure out" is what direction he will evade.... but all fighters have that lol..

2. Machida is boring to watch, for 50 bucks I want action not a drawn out tactical war. "before jumping on me I love tactical fights I watch them all the time but not for 50 bucks and my saturday night.

3. Machida is a gimmic, just like the heavy hands that came up when chuck was starting off and destroying stuff, we will see more of this evade being put into games since it is effective vs the heavy handed/gnp people that bloomed from the past 5 years, little harder to get down then punching combos and power, I just dont want to see fighters trying to KO eachother with evading

4. Nice guy, very quiet, soft smart and put together, he holds himself in my eyes as a true fighter and has my respect for keeping himself in check during a huge time in his life, but the man just is missing something that makes him for alot of people just a dude, I see fans not falling for him if he gets and holds the belt for 2-3 fights because of the 1-2 rounds of evading and peppering, it just gets boring.

5. He does not really have crazy power, he wins by fighting with rules and brains, but what happens when he has the belt? He faces the big contender of the weight class. This person is strong and worked for it, most of them wont be tempted and will absorb those pepper shots, so every fight he defends the belt will have the ability to be 5 rounds of him just hitting a dude and evading.... after 2 shows and 100bucks that will instantly get me not buying just not because of my lack of respect for what he does, just out of him boring me to death. I would start to buy tho to see him get knocked out hard so this could go both ways.

6. I see machida changing once the first loss happens, I dont like to speak bad about a fighters future but I just dont see him holding his uberness after being beat. This will really stop the whole "he is to hard to figure out" kind of stuff, the sad thing is people will say this if he gets caught by a random hit or flat out dominated.

I would like to see machida lose to somebody of more rounded skill or atleast somebody who is showing it "my opinion could change as he evolves like a pokemon" and become the gatekeeper-o-death for that person, I see anderson/gsp more of belt holders then a guy who evades and punches/kicks each and every single round in every fight. 

This is not a hate machida thing I love watching his fights for free on the net. Watching him burn a path of destruction across the ufc is fun to see unfold, but I think once he gets the belts and we all take a second and know he has it we just might not care about him so much anymore.


This view is based on my feeling toward him becoming champion and how it effects my life, I enjoy the sport, all of it, I am truely the only one I know of and prob on here that enjoyed the LONG bouts between royce and kimbo/dan etc, I watched that with out blinking even when they looked like 2 ants fighting and nothing looks to be going on. He just is not what I want to see as the main fight, when I think machida I think co-main!


----------



## rabakill

1. clearly not, no one has beaten him yet, that's what they mean

2. he's my second favorite fighter to watch as far as excitement goes, Fedor #1. I'm sure plenty other people feel the same way, it's like watching Michael Jordan, Wayne Gretzky or Ali in their respective sports

3. deal as much damage while taking as little as possible??? how is that a gimmick?

4. I could care less what he has to say or how loud he is, he's a fighter, and one that opens doors to an entire avenue of other martial artists that views mma purely as a bloodsport. There are a lot of talented people that refuse to fight in mma, I think once they see more competitors like Machida this will change, so no, he's not just a dude, he's an ambassador for true martial artists

5. I think he has power, he knocked out thiago silva with one straight punch. Something most guys can't do to a downed opponent. I just think he chooses to win his fights as opposed to trying to showing off his power.

6. dude's been training most of his life in 3 different disciplines, he's not going to change everything he has ever worked for because of one loss to the very best competitor. He may change his plans in a rematch, but change his entire fight style? are you crazy?

I would like to see Machida win the LHW belt more than anything in the UFC or all of mma, more than Fedor vs. anyone. I am sure many people feel the same. He is a true martial artist which is why so many people love to watch him fight.


----------



## michelangelo

I'm picking Lyoto as well. Cat is just tough to catch up to. Once he gets on his bicycle, Rashad is just going to plain look silly. 

What's Greg Jackson's strategy going to be? To chase? Rashad'll get caught coming in. To stay away? Lyoto will catch him eventually over the course of a 5 round fight. Lyoto will find that opening, even if Rashad refuses to engage and backpedals himself (which is highly unlikely).

Verdict: Machida within 3.


----------



## rabakill

I predict Jackson's strategy is going to be for Rashad to rush Lyoto at the start and push him against the fence, I don't think Rashad will want any part of Machida on the ground and I really don't think he will standup up with him much. I think he's going to get Rashad to go for knees to the legs and the core. Rashad is always bringing new things, and I think his strategy is going to be to take away the agility of Lyoto, that would best be accomplished by taking away his legs and his abs. Without his agility lyoto will not be able to counter as effectively. Atleast that's the plan.


----------



## M.C

Hell yes, it's about freaking time. I love this fight, Machida finally gets his shot.

What's really weird, though, is this is the first time I have seen this thread? I am really off my forum game it seems.


----------



## bunnitz

I got my tickets! 600 bux each--I can't wait to see Machida doge around, trip and knock Rashad out!


----------



## SpoKen

rabakill said:


> 1. clearly not, no one has beaten him yet, that's what they mean
> 
> 2. he's my second favorite fighter to watch as far as excitement goes, Fedor #1. I'm sure plenty other people feel the same way, it's like watching Michael Jordan, Wayne Gretzky or Ali in their respective sports
> 
> 3. deal as much damage while taking as little as possible??? how is that a gimmick?
> 
> 4. I could care less what he has to say or how loud he is, he's a fighter, and one that opens doors to an entire avenue of other martial artists that views mma purely as a bloodsport. There are a lot of talented people that refuse to fight in mma, I think once they see more competitors like Machida this will change, so no, he's not just a dude, he's an ambassador for true martial artists
> 
> 5. I think he has power, he knocked out thiago silva with one straight punch. Something most guys can't do to a downed opponent. I just think he chooses to win his fights as opposed to trying to showing off his power.
> 
> 6. dude's been training most of his life in 3 different disciplines, he's not going to change everything he has ever worked for because of one loss to the very best competitor. He may change his plans in a rematch, but change his entire fight style? are you crazy?
> 
> I would like to see Machida win the LHW belt more than anything in the UFC or all of mma, more than Fedor vs. anyone. I am sure many people feel the same. He is a true martial artist which is why so many people love to watch him fight.


1. Rashad hasn't been beaten as well. What makes Machida special, he hasn't lost a round? Well, I counter that argument with Rashad is the champ.

2. Machida is exciting, but Rashad is more exciting now a days. Everyone will Oooooh and Ahhhhhh whenever Rashad throws anything because Rashad can end the fight at anytime.

3. I agree with you here.

4. Too bad he's going to get viciously KO'd by Rashad huh?

5. Thiago's head was against the floor. Almost any punch will produce a KO because his head has no room to bounce, putting all the force to his face and head. That was a dumb move on Thiago's part because he thought the round was over.

6. After Rashad beats him he will continue to be a great fighter.

It'd be cool if he had the belt, it's just to damn bad he has to fight Rashad for it. I feel that Rashad is probably the best LHW in the world, and time will continue to prove me right.


----------



## rabakill

Spoken812 said:


> 1. Rashad hasn't been beaten as well. What makes Machida special, he hasn't lost a round? Well, I counter that argument with Rashad is the champ.
> 
> 2. Machida is exciting, but Rashad is more exciting now a days. Everyone will Oooooh and Ahhhhhh whenever Rashad throws anything because Rashad can end the fight at anytime.
> 
> 3. I agree with you here.
> 
> 4. Too bad he's going to get viciously KO'd by Rashad huh?
> 
> 5. Thiago's head was against the floor. Almost any punch will produce a KO because his head has no room to bounce, putting all the force to his face and head. That was a dumb move on Thiago's part because he thought the round was over.
> 
> 6. After Rashad beats him he will continue to be a great fighter.
> 
> It'd be cool if he had the belt, it's just to damn bad he has to fight Rashad for it. I feel that Rashad is probably the best LHW in the world, and time will continue to prove me right.


1. true, so neither of them have been figured out

2. that's completely open to interpretation, but he does seem to pull off wins out of nowhere

4. anything can happen in a fight, so yeah that could happen

5. sorry, but you couldn't be more wrong here. his head was not on the floor, hitting a guy in the head when it's flush against the floor has minimal damage as compared to if his head is raised. Anynone that knows anything about contact sports would tell you that, in hockey, you ride close to the boards for when you take a hit so that you only take one impact. just look at the Hendo Silva fight, Silva had his head flush on the ground and was taking minimal damage to the brain at the end of the first. This is because getting brain damage results not from the punch but from the brain bouncing off the walls of the skull. When Lyoto punched Silva his head flew into the canvas at which point his brain bounced off the back of his skull and went unconscious, that's how concussions happen. (his brain also took damage from hitting the front of the skull when he took the punch, it's called conservation of momentum created by the brain resting in cerebrospinal fluid)
http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/ufc-94-machida-vs-silva/index.html

6. anything can happen in a fight and to completely discredit either fighters abilities in a matchup like this is foolish at best.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

rabakill said:


> 5. sorry, but you couldn't be more wrong here. his head was not on the floor, hitting a guy in the head when it's flush against the floor has minimal damage as compared to if his head is raised. Anynone that knows anything about contact sports would tell you that, in hockey, you ride close to the boards for when you take a hit so that you only take one impact. just look at the Hendo Silva fight, Silva had his head flush on the ground and was taking minimal damage to the brain at the end of the first. This is because getting brain damage results not from the punch but from the brain bouncing off the walls of the skull. When Lyoto punched Silva his head flew into the canvas at which point his brain bounced off the back of his skull and went unconscious, that's how concussions happen. (his brain also took damage from hitting the front of the skull when he took the punch, it's called conservation of momentum created by the brain resting in cerebrospinal fluid)
> http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/ufc-94-machida-vs-silva/index.html


actually no matter the distance in between the floor or the boards they are still producing an equal and opposite reaction to the pressure...so says the law of physics but you could be right...:confused03:


----------



## rabakill

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> actually no matter the distance in between the floor or the boards they are still producing an equal and opposite reaction to the pressure...so says the law of physics but you could be right...:confused03:


you are right, the force generated by the hand must be counteracted. for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. So basically when you hit someone in the face, their face hits you back equally hard. The thing here is that when you have your head off the mat a large portion of the energy of that punch gets transferred to the brain (you don't want that). When you have your head flush to the mat your bones(jaw, skull or neck)skin and cartilage(nose) take the brunt of the force, in other words very little energy gets transferred to the brain because there is no movement of the brain inside the skull.


----------



## Shellshock14

Spoken812 said:


> Machida is exciting, but Rashad is more exciting now a days.


I completely disagree. Rashad was losing the fight against forrest by far, and then in the third landed a couple shots. thats not really exciting in my books. Machida, however, dominates. he knocked silva down twice before the knockout, and this being int the first round. Im definitly taking machida for this fight


----------



## SpoKen

Shellshock14 said:


> I completely disagree. Rashad was losing the fight against forrest by far, and then in the third landed a couple shots. thats not really exciting in my books. Machida, however, dominates. he knocked silva down twice before the knockout, and this being int the first round. Im definitly taking machida for this fight


Listen to the crowd though. Every time Rashad flinched the crowd went wild. And during the flurry the crowd basically went nuts. Also, I'm a nut hugger so.. I'm biased.



rabakill said:


> you are right, the force generated by the hand must be counteracted. for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. So basically when you hit someone in the face, their face hits you back equally hard. The thing here is that when you have your head off the mat a large portion of the energy of that punch gets transferred to the brain (you don't want that). When you have your head flush to the mat your bones(jaw, skull or neck)skin and cartilage(nose) take the brunt of the force, in other words very little energy gets transferred to the brain because there is no movement of the brain inside the skull.


Look, don't you bring science into this. It's not fair!


----------



## jbyrd

Machita's last fight was pretty good, but his fight with Ortiz had me so pissed off. I know it's a strategy to win, and it's intelligent fighting. That doesn't mean it isn't boring as shit. 

I think Evans is going to catch him (at least I hope). If Machita does win, I hope it's not be dancing and running.


----------



## Evil Ira

i dont get y only 20 percent of ppl have voted 4 evans!


----------



## tobiaswins

I'm going with Machida on this one guys. He just seems to be the more disciplined fighter of the two.


----------



## Scorch

Great card! If Serra beats Hughes, he should be on the road to another title shot. One more fight MAX, then he should get it. I wouldnt mind seeing GSP/Serra III. 

Sherk will probably LnP Edgar to a UD.

Machida will wreck Evans and become new Champ. :thumb02:


----------



## seancole

Evil Ira said:


> i dont get y only 20 percent of ppl have voted 4 evans!


It is odd to see so many people picking against the champ.

On May 23 a lot of people are going to be crying.


----------



## Etceteraetceter

I'm calling Machida. Simply because the multiple styles I've seen him fight. Sometimes evasive counter striking or the other a more aggressive and precise striker. 

Plus, I've liked him since day one. One of my favorite fighters. It's about time for his title shot.


----------



## carbonphobia

*evans vs machida comic/cartoon of how it will go down!*

Ive drawn a cartoon/comic of how I see Rashad Evans vs Lyoto Michida unfolding...
check it out:
http://ufc-comics.blogspot.com/2009/03/evans-vs-machida.html


----------



## SpoKen

carbonphobia said:


> Ive drawn a cartoon/comic of how I see Rashad Evans vs Lyoto Michida unfolding...
> check it out:
> http://ufc-comics.blogspot.com/2009/03/evans-vs-machida.html


Lol at Machida knocking out Evans.


----------



## enufced904

Spoken812 said:


> Lol at Machida knocking out Evans.


Made my day..


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

I personally like machida thats why i am picking him, but i expected more people to go for Evans i mean come on guys that guys is a machine. But many people might be like me and think that Machida's fighting style is very effective and creates great difficulties for fighters until somebody can figure out a way to counter that he will be unstoppable.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I don't support either of these guys but this is a very interesting fight and I'm looking forward to it. I will say this though, I am going to laugh at the fanboyism if Evans drops Machida.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Terror Kovenant said:


> I am going to laugh at the fanboyism if Evans drops Machida.


Lol, me too. Can't wait to revive threads such as 'MACHIDA WILL PICK EVANS [email protected]!111' 

Should be interesting to see Machida lovers reactions when the inevitable happens


----------



## Indestructibl3

"Liddell's gonna knock Rashad out!" sound familiar?


----------



## Scorch

Indestructibl3 said:


> "Liddell's gonna knock Rashad out!" sound familiar?


Machida isnt Liddell. He's a whole 'nother entity.


----------



## SpoKen

Scorch said:


> Machida isnt Liddell. He's a whole 'nother entity.


Machida is a tremendous fighter. But he will get KO'd.. sorry bud.


----------



## vandalian

I'm stoked for the main event. Both of these guys are right up there.


----------



## michelangelo

I believe Lyoto is from the light side of the fourth dimension.


----------



## Josh Jones III

I don't see Machida getting KO'd. For one, obviously, it hasn't happened before. Secondly, Evans does have power but he's clearly not a pure striker -- he caught Liddell because, as Chuck showed on Saturday, he'd lost quickness. I don't think Rashad will have as much luck against the best defensive fighter (statistically) of all time.

It'll be a tough fight but I think Machida pulls it out and he'll hold the belt for a long time.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

I've been trying to familiarize myself with EVANS since I'm all about the DRAGON, and I want to know what I should be anticipating, and I have to say...IMO I think evans is f***ed.

Someone needs to let rashad know that boxing has been proven to not work in the octagon. And I wouldn't be surprised is MACHIDA is able to counter strike him just off of his far reaching, and highly annoying hand feints.

Comparing the two in their tito fights, I don't think evans will have the power to mess with machida, in a clinch, or takedown without eating a strike for everything thrown. Evans would have a loss if not for the fence grabbing, and I would have honestly scored rashad lower than the judges did in that fight. His hand movement didn't impress me, and the legwork wasn't there to tackle machida's karate style. And it's not like these fights were too far apart.

And after seeing liddell get knocked out 3 out of 4 times early, how much weight can you really put on that flash KO? especially when machida isn't going to be that close @ first. 

I think evans will walk out of this looking as bad as ortiz AND silva did.

two rounds of timing, and pepper shots, the distance will close, and evans will either be able to survive to be out-pointed, or get caught with one of the many tools machida owns. I love hearing cornermen say "use your leg kick" when for this guy it's more like "use your leg kicks"


----------



## SpoKen

Josh Jones III said:


> I don't see Machida getting KO'd. For one, obviously, it hasn't happened before. Secondly, Evans does have power but he's clearly not a pure striker -- he caught Liddell because, as Chuck showed on Saturday, he'd lost quickness. I don't think Rashad will have as much luck against the best defensive fighter (statistically) of all time.
> 
> It'll be a tough fight but I think Machida pulls it out and he'll hold the belt for a long time.


Fedor has him beat there (defensive stats).

Thing is, Machida has great footwork, but he keeps his hands low. Against someone as quick as Rashad with his hands, he'll need to learn to keep them up.

Also, Rashad has been catching a lot of kicks through his career, and Lyoto throws a lot of kicks, I see him getting taken down for it.

Also, Lyoto is facing his worst nightmare in Rashad. A timing based fighter who is fast AND has 1 punch knockout power. And it's 5 rounds.

Lyoto can't win by striking. It's too risky. He'll dominate for a while, but Rashad will pick up on his tendancies. Also, he doesn't want to clinch with Rashad because Rashad keeps his frame low to avoid tripping, even against fighters who don't trip. Plus the potential to be put on his back against a fighter who isn't afraid to lay and pray should never be an option.

I see Lyoto being screwed at the 4th round mark, and if he can survive until the end of the 5th, he'll take home the belt. But Rashad can end someone's life with 1 strike, and I see it happening here.

Honestly.. this fight is waaaaay to close to call without a little bit of bias.


----------



## Uchaaa

Wtf, I have to wait until the 23 of may to see this fight. And then another 2 months until machida vs jackson...


----------



## pt447

This is the first time I looked at this card... Holy crap on a stick!!!


----------



## Scorch

Obviously, I want Machida to win. But to tell you the truth, Im not even worried about it. Im WAY to excited for this fight. I trust Machida's abilities. 




I cant figure out though, why they didnt call this PPV "UNDEFEATED" ??? It was their one and only chance to get two undefeated fighters fighting over a belt, and they blew it by calling it "EVANS vs MACHIDA" 

UNDEFEATED would have been a better name.


----------



## Danomac

Rashad's former opponents, who've thrown leg kicks cause as far as I can tell, recently his only opponent to throw em is Forrest and it took him 2 and a half rounds, threw them slow. Machida throws some of the quickest and most surprising leg kicks in MMA. He won't have that easy of a time with it.


----------



## coldcall420

Im so pumped for this its been a long time comming for my boy Lyoto.........The other fights are decent i cant wait to see the battle of the hick vs. new york bigmouth........:thumb02:



Scorch said:


> Great card! If Serra beats Hughes, he should be on the road to another title shot. One more fight MAX, then he should get it. I wouldnt mind seeing GSP/Serra III.
> 
> Sherk will probably LnP Edgar to a UD.
> 
> Machida will wreck Evans and become new Champ. :thumb02:


 

agree with it all except being in line for a shot...where the hell has Sera been, plus he was owned by GSP....wouldnt want to see that fight.....



Indestructibl3 said:


> "Liddell's gonna knock Rashad out!" sound familiar?


Lyoto isnt chuck, lyoto moves backwards for one while chuck stalks......




Scorch said:


> Machida isnt Liddell. He's a whole 'nother entity.


 
thank you.......



Spoken812 said:


> Machida is a tremendous fighter. But he will get KO'd.. sorry bud.


 
yeah never once in his career but it will happen against a guy that uses a similar style....highly unlikely............dont we have a 5k side bet goin?????:confused02::confused02: Thought we did..........


P.S. Sorry for the double post.....


----------



## PanKrato

Machida FINALLY get's a shot.
He should've been champ b4 Rampage.


----------



## Chileandude

im loving Machida vs Evans. Rashad is one of the few guys that worry me as an opponent for Lyoto, his speed, timing and KO power combined with 5 rounds of fighting can be very dangerous, i'm still picking Lyoto but im going to be on the edge of my seat.


----------



## List

*Main card*
Rashad Evans vs. *Lyoto Machida*
Matt Hughes vs. *Matt Serra*
Chael Sonnen vs. *Dan Miller*
*Sean Sherk* vs. Frank Edgar
Drew McFedries vs. *Xavier Foupa-Pokam*

*Preliminary card*
*Brock Larson* vs. Chris Wilson
*Pat Barry* vs. Tim Hague
*Phillipe Nover* vs. Kyle Bradley
*Krzysztof Soszynski* vs. Andre Gusmao
*Yoshiyuki Yoshida* vs. Brandon Wolff
*Dave Kaplan* vs. George Roop


----------



## Scorch

If Machida wins, Im going to litterally start jumping up and down screaming at the top of my lungs. :thumb02:


----------



## Josh Jones III

I feel like Machida will go on a really long title run if he can win at UFC 98. Although -- I would love to see him fight Anderson Silva (basically, we all just want any good fighter to face Anderson, haha).


----------



## brief

What's more fun? Machida being as good as many people, including myself, think, or him getting his ass handed to him by Rashad? I think Machida will win, but I kinda wish he would get KO'd, just to see a lot of people shocked.


----------



## wado lado

unless rashad can take him down hes gonna get KTFO'd


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Frankie is going to beat Sherk in the third by tko.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Chileandude said:


> im loving Machida vs Evans. Rashad is one of the few guys that worry me as an opponent for Lyoto, his speed, timing and KO power combined with 5 rounds of fighting can be very dangerous, i'm still picking Lyoto but im going to be on the edge of my seat.


same


----------



## Jesy Blue

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Rashad Evans vs. *Lyoto Machida*
Welterweight bout: Matt Hughes vs. *Matt Serra *
Middleweight bout: Drew McFedries vs. *Xavier Foupa-Pokam*
Middleweight bout: *Dan Miller *vs. Chael Sonnen
Lightweight bout: Sean Sherk vs. *Frank Edgar*

Preliminary Card :

Welterweight bout: Brock Larson vs. Chris Wilson *Not familair with either one.*
Heavyweight bout: *Pat Barr*y vs. Tim Hague 
Lightweight bout: *Phillipe Nover* vs. Kyle Bradley
Light Heavyweight bout: Andre Gusmao vs. TBA
Welterweight bout: *Yoshiyuki Yoshida *vs. Brandon Wolff 
Lightweight bout: *Dave Kaplan *vs. George Roop

I don't know Andre Gusmao, but it would be kind of bad of someone chose TBA over him.


----------



## kngjaffi

Evans, Hughes thats all i'm saying.


----------



## coldcall420

kngjaffi said:


> Evans, Hughes thats all i'm saying.


 
Who are they...the guys that are losing that night......Nailed it!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## PanKrato

PAT BERRY's fighting??
Woot!! I'm picking him,
BTW
No bets on the prelims here?


----------



## casale

I think Mir will win.

As for Lyoto/Evans, I think Evans is just too fast with his hands, but you never know - Lyoto has all the tools to win it. 

I'm very interested to see this fight!


----------



## Jesy Blue

my biggest problem with this PPV is that weekend i will be at Anime Boston (i'm a geek and a jock all in one; i give myself weggies!). so i've got to find me a bar nearby that will have the fight on, but not make me pay a cover charge. 

I could tape it, but i won't be home until monday!

anyone in the Boston area know of a good sports bar/pub near the Pru!


----------



## BrutalKO

*...Machida takes the poll....cool!*

...Nice to see Lyoto Machida getting the poll vote for the win. I really hope he defeats Evans in stunning fashion. He is a complete fighter with no apparent holes that have been exposed yet. He has absorbed the fewest strikes in UFC history. His opponents have only taken him down *20%* of the time. Lyoto has never lost a round since he came into the UFC and he has never been knocked out. He has a who's who list of champions that he's beaten.
...Those stats alone are almost unheard of. I think Evans' only chance to win is to land that homerun punch. If Evans connects, Machida will be in deep trouble. Rashad has fast hands, good footwork and serious power. 
...Sokoudjou has big power too and Lyoto neutralized his power and choked him out. I'm not sure what gameplan Greg Jackson has planned against Machida but will it work? We'll just have to see. On paper, Machida has this in the bag but we all know Evans is the underdog and he has a habit of beating the odds. I'm really pulling for Machida.
...As far as Hughes/Serra, I want Hughes to win and shut Serra's aggravating piehole but I have a feeling Serra is gonna bring it and Matt might get beat down with strikes. Can't wait for this weekend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420

BrutalKO said:


> ...Nice to see Lyoto Machida getting the poll vote for the win. I really hope he defeats Evans in stunning fashion. He is a complete fighter with no apparent holes that have been exposed yet. He has absorbed the fewest strikes in UFC history. His opponents have only taken him down *20%* of the time. Lyoto has never lost a round since he came into the UFC and he has never been knocked out. He has a who's who list of champions that he's beaten.
> ...Those stats alone are almost unheard of. I think Evans' only chance to win is to land that homerun punch. If Evans connects, Machida will be in deep trouble. Rashad has fast hands, good footwork and serious power.
> ...Sokoudjou has big power too and Lyoto neutralized his power and choked him out. I'm not sure what gameplan Greg Jackson has planned against Machida but will it work? We'll just have to see. On paper, Machida has this in the bag but we all know Evans is the underdog and he has a habit of beating the odds. I'm really pulling for Machida.
> ...As far as Hughes/Serra, I want Hughes to win and shut Serra's aggravating piehole but I have a feeling Serra is gonna bring it and Matt might get beat down with strikes. Can't wait for this weekend!!!:thumbsup:


 

Awesome post dude i totally aree and the stats you listed are often overlooked......KILLED it in the end with Hughs.........i picked him to win but not because he isnt a dick.......those 2 you can make an argument either way.....:thumb02:


----------



## Josh Jones III

Agreed. It's true that Evans has proven he has that home run ability but for all we know, Machida could have a good chin (he's never been hit so there's no way of knowing, haha). I think you have to bet on Machida in this one. 

I think Hughes will overpower Serra on the ground...Hughes' last fight so I can't see him losing. I'd love to see Serra take it though.


----------



## BenMoreno

*Check out my predictions for this fight.*

http://benmoreno.net/my-predictions-for-ufc-98/

Drop me a comment! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Scorch

Unless Machida totally breaks the mold and does some out-of-character stunt causing him to F-up and get caght, I think he'll beat Rashad handidly. :thumb02:


----------



## Xerxes

*Sherk talks Edgar, Chuck, criticizes Penn, says Penn > Florian and calls out Diego*

Video: http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/minnesota/Sherk_UF_98_May_13_2009


----------



## BrutalKO

Scorch said:


> Unless Machida totally breaks the mold and does some out-of-character stunt causing him to F-up and get caght, I think he'll beat Rashad handidly. :thumb02:


...Hell Yeah Scorch...I'm with ya 100%....GO LYOTO!!!


----------



## newfish

*Machida the Next Chuck Norris?*

Assuming he wins, I think Machida's Karate Kid thing will become his biggest selling point (yes, the style that makes him so boring in the eyes of many). I mean, every other martial artist has some old dude who prattles on about defeating your opponent without hurting him. Never do we really get to see this -- especially not in the cage, where of course the whole point is to do the opposite. 

Prediction: Machida t-shirts will be the hottest selling item of 2009.


----------



## ash

I'm taking Evans, Hughes and Sherk. Shame Sherk has to win at the expense of Edgar though


----------



## michelangelo

Man, Lyoto looks incredible just during his training alone! I'm even more impressed than I was before. 

PS: Sugar disappointed me a bit with his taunting of Forrest. I respect his skills, but that was just uncalled for. Vulgar, and disrespectful.


----------



## vandalian

On MMA Connected the other night, host Joe Ferraro, GSP and J-Mac all picked Evans. I wasn't surprised GSP did, but I was surprised it was unanimous.


----------



## rabakill

I love Machida, want him to win, but I think Rashad pulls it off. Why? Because of Greg Jackson. Evans comes with something new every fight, you are fighting a fighter who is elusive and hard to hit because he is fast on his feet... so what will the solution be? Evans is going to leg kick Machida to death until he can't move fast enough to get out of the way, I am fairly confident that's what he will try to do and I think Machida knows it. Watch for Evans to keep his distance and go for a takedown the first round, do so again in the second and then half way through the second he starts the leg kicks.


----------



## BrutalKO

rabakill said:


> I love Machida, want him to win, but I think Rashad pulls it off. Why? Because of Greg Jackson. Evans comes with something new every fight, you are fighting a fighter who is elusive and hard to hit because he is fast on his feet... so what will the solution be? Evans is going to leg kick Machida to death until he can't move fast enough to get out of the way, I am fairly confident that's what he will try to do and I think Machida knows it. Watch for Evans to keep his distance and go for a takedown the first round, do so again in the second and then half way through the second he starts the leg kicks.


...Out legkick Machida?..Ummmmm...don't think so. Who has better technique? Evans' legkicks are nowhere near as good as Machida's. I think Lyoto will be throwing the legkicks. Besides, I guarantee if Evans throws any leg kicks, Machida will counter them beautifully. Most likely with a straight left...the one that knocked out Rich Franklin.


----------



## coldcall420

rabakill said:


> I love Machida, want him to win, but I think Rashad pulls it off. Why? Because of Greg Jackson. Evans comes with something new every fight, you are fighting a fighter who is elusive and hard to hit because he is fast on his feet... so what will the solution be? Evans is going to leg kick Machida to death until he can't move fast enough to get out of the way, I am fairly confident that's what he will try to do and I think Machida knows it. Watch for Evans to keep his distance and go for a takedown the first round, do so again in the second and then half way through the second he starts the leg kicks.


 
This is far from what is going to happen....yeah im a Machida fan......BUT Im also a Greg jackson fanatic and that sounds like one of the dumbest gameplans I've heard yet..........no disrespect......:thumbsdown:


----------



## Scorch

Well, there was a pic of Rashad practicing thoroughly with leg kicks. His trainer had a special pad on his right thigh. 

Anyway, goodluck to Machida. Hope he pulls it off! 

Even though Tito was timid as hell in their fight, he couldnt take Machida down. But he took Rashad down numerous times. Even though Im sure Rashad will be 10x better than Tito, I still dont think he'll be able to take Machida down.


----------



## 420atalon

Scorch said:


> Well, there was a pic of Rashad practicing thoroughly with leg kicks. His trainer had a special pad on his right thigh.
> 
> Anyway, goodluck to Machida. Hope he pulls it off!
> 
> Even though Tito was timid as hell in their fight, he couldnt take Machida down. But he took Rashad down numerous times. Even though Im sure Rashad will be 10x better than Tito, I still dont think he'll be able to take Machida down.


I think it is only a matter of time in this fight until Rashad gets Machida down. The difference will be that Rashad will use his striking to set up take downs(similar to how Machida uses his striking to get opponents off balance and then judo throws or trips them). Tito was stupid in his fight, he just kept trying to lunge in for Machida's waist, had he of been able/willing to throw a few more punches he could have made that a close fight.


----------



## No_Mercy

Tell you the truth I think this match is more of Greg Jackson vs the Machidas. Rashad should be lost out there even when he takes Machida down or hits him that is if he can. If he does good for him, but my bets are on Machida 
3rd TKO or UD. IT'S TIME...


----------



## RushFan

Ok fools .. quiet now!

I see this fight going down with Machida dominating everything. Jackson is going to coach Evans to be reactionary and he's going to find himself in various sticky situations.
I won't be surprised at all if Machida puts Rashad on his back early and often and he has the skills to find a finish quite easily from there. 
It will be Machida by domination, and many will quickly review Rashad's record and realise he wasn't much anyway.


----------



## fosters

UFC 98

is live in very high quality at www.flashboxingstreams.com or www.flashufcstreams.com


----------



## coldcall420

Thank you!!!!


----------



## BrutalKO

*Machida...........yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

....TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!:thumb02:....WAY TO GO LYOTO!! :thumb02:WHAT AN AWESOME KNOCKOUT!!! RASHAD GOT KO'D BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I TOTALLY LOVE IT!!! THE FANS VOTED AND THEY KNEW....WE ALL HAD A FEELING....LYOTO IS AMAZING!!!!CONGRATS TO THE NEW LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP!!!! WHAT AN AMAZING BARRAGE OF STRIKES...I AM COMPLETELY HAPPY FOR LYOTO... KARATE RULES!!!raise01: YES!! I BET CHUCK LIDDELL ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT!!! ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT RAMPAGE IS BIGGGGGGGGGGG......TROUBLE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS

Damm I gotta say I knew Machida was good but still kinda doubted him. He really is the real deal.


----------



## Freelancer

Hopefully a new era in MMA has come. The return of traditional martial arts is on the horizon. And I'm so glad about it.

And a message to The Dragon:OSU!!!


----------



## BrutalKO

coldcall420 said:


> Thank you!!!!


You are very welcome coldcall420....Thanks for the props on my post. Lyoto is amazing! HELLLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mckeever

Holy Mackrell, Machida is on another level, kid is like the modern day Bruce Lee. I can see him wearing that belt for a long time.


----------



## veilside23

congrats to lyoto..


----------



## No_Mercy

AS predicted almost with my 3rd round tko for Machida. Machida picked him apart. Rashad was lost...

:thumbsup:


----------



## michelangelo

Machida reminded me of Cassius Clay with his handspeed. His English is coming along, he's probably slightly more fluent than Yao Ming right now, which isn't saying much.


----------



## rogi




----------



## D.P.

rogi said:


>


It was weird how his head snapped back like that, I'm still trying to figure that one out lol. :confused02:


----------



## rogi

probably he was almost out anyways, so his neck muscles were relaxed and just the punch forced it back.


----------



## michelangelo

He was out cold. Notice it took 7 straight ko quality blows to take out Rashad. That dude is tough.


----------



## K R Y

Said to my father 2 mins before the fight 'KO before the 3rd round for Machida'. haha Awesome! So glad to see him as the champ!


----------



## SpoKen

rogi said:


>


Man he went down weird. It looked like he was headed straight down, but then by some huge gust of wind got blown to his back.

I keep watching it with DeVotchka "how it ends" in the background... Rashad might have one of the best chins in the LHW division just because of how many KO blows it took to KO him.


----------



## rogi

I think it was because of the leg. The knee didn't bend and the force of the knee bending and stoping, made his head jerk sideways.

on a lighter note, the prediction GIF was fairly accurate


----------



## K R Y

The head snap is fucked up.


----------



## putmeonhold

*A Contradiction Perhaps*

First off congrats to Lyoto for not only winning, but winning very impressivly. I would be very interested in hearing from anybody who happens to train in shotokan. It's not too often that you hear the name Lyoto Machida and it's not followed shortly after by the word Karate. This is interesting to me because I just don't see the Karate skills when Lyoto fights (please do not misundertand this statement - I do not mean to say that he doesn't have great Karate skills, just that I am not seeing them when he fights in the UFC). If you assess Lyoto's puching, his takedown defence, and his foot work I don't see the conection people make to Karate. Is it not a contradiction on the one hand to tout how unorthadox he is, and then almost in the same sentence attribute his wins to Karate?? I think it would be great if we could dissect his style a little bit and discuss.


----------



## meekstro

I only counted two, maybe three shots actually partial landing on Machida. This is probably the most dominating light-heavy weight title fight ever. I don't see Rampage doing anything against Machida, but actually think Rashad beats Rampage. Rashad is faster and has more heart than Page gauranteed after what I witnessed tonight, and I cant stand Evans proir to tonight.


----------



## Nick_Lynch

He's trained karate all his life. Thats why. You're right, he didn't get his takedown defense from karate.


----------



## illmatic

I always thought they related his stance and his movement as coming from Karate. Nobody say the 'E' word.


----------



## BrutalKO

*...My Evans/Machida fight prediction...*

...A few weeks back, I stated in a post that the Evans/Machida fight will play out like the Pacquiao/Hatton fight did. The stronger, more powerful fighter will lose to the more technical, well rounded fighter. I also stated that Machida *would not* knock Evans out in the 2nd round. Dang...I almost hit that 1 perfectly. I didn't think Evans would be put to sleep in the 2nd Rd. 

"LADIES & GENTLEMAN, WE HAVE ENTERED THE MACHIDA ERA. WE HAVE ENTERED A NEW ERA IN THE LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION". JOE ROGAN...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

as a machida fan it could not have been better. I believe in the better man, but have also decided to invest my heart in this man's technique and yet as the fight gets closer I start to doubt him. yet he comes through with flying colors.

Lyoto looked a little nervous before the fight, and that had me a bit worried, but I must say; as I watched evans approach the ring I was thinking:

"this isn't the guy who's going to suddenly beat him, it's just not."

that first strike was beautiful and lengthy, I could see the counter strike game starting to play out, only, rashad learned some thing that some machida fans know, it's not just being elusive, and the length of that kick was sweet.

I thought evans dropped his gameplan after the first round, and rushed in more, and well, lyoto just stopped it there, history books baby!

I saw a lot of ego in rashad, not doubting his heart, but his ego was there down to the very last second before he went to sleep, I hope this is a good lesson for him.

that left hand that lyoto sneaks in at the end is devestating! rashad just seems to be flailing, as machida transceds this odd agressive offense/defense enigma.


could not have been better!


----------



## DanTheJu

Here is how his Karate helps him in the Octagon

Stance:
He has a wide, karate style stance that allows him to throw kicks that have a fair amount of power with out having to step into them like Kick Boxers do. This leads to a much higher rate of success. It makes the kick faster from time of first movement to time of impact and makes it hard to counter and VERY hard to catch.

He also stands with somewhat of a lean back. His head is behind is center of gravity which makes it very difficult to hit. You have to really extend unless you are already on the inside. The extension leaves the attacker open to a counter!

Movement:
In tournament karate points are a major thing. They work hard at getting in, getting a clean shot off and getting out! Machida is amazing at this. He will stay out side of a fighters range, hop in, drop a shot and get out.

This does add to the “E” word here! 

Core Strength
Karate focuses heavily on core strength. This type of strength will manifest its self in balance and ability to move others. A strong core is vital to TDD. He has good wrestling skills, but the core strength he has built from karate makes the skills he has far more effective.

Angles
The angles he uses are again, based on point fighting. He punches and kicks from odd angles and the retreats at angles. He wants to hit without getting hit. 

All of the above skills can be obtained in other disciplines of MMA, but he obtained them in Karate, and he has been able to effectively use them.

The thing that makes him VERY unique in MMA is how good he is a karate (not used much at all) and how good he is at wrestling and BJJ. It is the combo platter that allows him to dominate, but the Karate is his base and that makes him unique!


----------



## TraMaI

What Dan said sums up my post totally. +rep my man


----------



## putmeonhold

We should just give his style it's own name --> "Lyotokan Karate"


----------



## Danomac

Where are people getting 7 blows? I saw 2, maybe 3, KO blows. The rest were all grazers. I hate to sound disrespectful but his chin isn't as great as you guys are making it out to be after that KO.

Never the less, how he was able to last after the right is pretty amazing but Machida's power is in his left and he proved it.

Utter domination. I feel bad for Rashad, he looked so amazing in his past few fights and then this happens. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Rygu

*If Pat Berry had ground skills....any ground skills at all.....*

He'd kick a lot of asses.

Unfortunately even with Hague hurt pretty bad he couldn't finish and got choked out...even put his arm up before he tapped kind of acknowledging that he knew he shit the bed.

I'd love to see him train part time at Xtreme Couture, or maybe hire and go train with Gurgel. He could be a force at HW imo.


----------



## NGen2010

KryOnicle said:


> The head snap is fucked up.


Best thing EVER. Hopefully this guy will shut up and keep getting his [email protected]@ whippppppped. Loved every second of this fight.

Screw Rashad! This even tops the Serra beat down. Two punks got beat down tongiht. A beautiful thing for sure!!!



meekstro said:


> I only counted two, maybe three shots actually partial landing on Machida. This is probably the most dominating light-heavy weight title fight ever. I don't see Rampage doing anything against Machida, but actually think Rashad beats Rampage. Rashad is faster and has more heart than Page gauranteed after what I witnessed tonight, and I cant stand Evans proir to tonight.


Nope. Rampage can take Evans - Evans is a loud punk that was on a lucky streak. Forrest should have never been a champ as he is a B class fighter that caught Rampage on an off night. Evans got everythign he deserved tonight and I hope it happens a few more times. 

Evans doesn't have heart... as you said, Machida landed about 3 punches in that entire flurrrrry - the first straight left ended it really. After that, Machida was tossing Evans around until he got him again. Evans was done with that first shot - then proceeded to try and talk shit while he got K'Od! F HIM!


----------



## M.C

Nice GIF.

I'm glad Machida won. I'm a huge Machida fan, as most know, and I loved this win for him.

He seemed soooo happy after the win, it was awesome.


----------



## rickrolled

*things that made you laugh at ufc 98*

alright i absolutely loved it when yves lavigne was booed everytime he was mentioned...

I also loved joe rogan talking about the chael sonnan fight where he said with about 30 seconds left... "Unless he has a stroke he is gonna win" and "if dan miller wins this fight im gonna quit the ufc, well actually no i wont".. man i was laughing in hysterics...

I also loved the- Thank you joe rogan... machida was awesome in his speech.. and the broken english... now i want to keepa this belt for long time... 

but all in all i quite enjoyed ufc 98, after ufc 97 i admit i kinda strayed so im glad that the DRAGON is the CHAMPIOONNN

what did u guys like/dislike and any funny moments i may have missed.


----------



## hvendlor

It was funny watching Sherk's little arms swing and miss for the millionth time. That guy really gotta take a time out on all the strength training and work on his technique/game plan.


----------



## name goes here

98 was def a lot better than 97... Funny... not really but it was nice to see a fight won by ground and pound after having not seen that for a really long time.


----------



## M.C

This.


----------



## TERMINATOR

Not to much funny stuff but it would of been nice to have a speech from Rampage with machida at the end of the fight


----------



## M.C

TERMINATOR said:


> Not to much funny stuff but it would of been nice to have a speech from Rampage with machida at the end of the fight


Rampage was too busy thinking "I probably shouldn't have called him a boring fighter, now I'm going to look stupid when I lose".


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

diablo5597 said:


> Is Machida vs Rashad a repeat of Silva vs Leites?





chuck fan (russ) said:


> Not even in slighest of margins because this is two top fighters currently in their prime and very well matched opponents. This fight will be a great battle and very entertaining after the first few minutes of 'feeling out' your opponent but to be a decent fighter you should do this every fight to get a feel of the fight before you start just throwing for the fences.


Which I predicted pretty well if I may say. The fight started slow with the feeling out process before Machida started to commit.



diablo5597 said:


> Machida will probably land a few very weak shots every now and then that do little or no damage.





chuck fan (russ) said:


> Ermm, this seems to be a re-acurring insult to Machida although his punches arent the most powerful but they aren't by any means very weak. You only have to look at the facts that Machida has dropped guys in his career because he makes up for not having the most powerful hands with accuracy.


Pillow hands has done it again, the guy isn't a very weak striker and although he isnt the most powerful he has got the accuracy.

This was an awesome fight and hopefully has silenced some doubters about Machida. I thought that Machida's style would be too much for Rashad who wouldn't pressure Machida so not to play into Machida's counter striking. But as a result of this, I thought that Machida would connect with Rashad and get away before getting hit. Its difficult to say if Machida will keep the title for a long time but he has the potential to but because the lhw division is so stacked it will be a hard battle for him.


----------



## K R Y

Rogan and Goldy talking about Mike Tysons documentary. 'Will you buy me it for christmas?' 'Sure buddy' 'Thanks buddy!'


----------



## Emericanaddict

Michael Carson said:


> This.


WOAH thats more scary than funny though I did think it was Funny when his mouth was as wid as a sea bass's when machida was just battering him into hell against the fence.

Also thought it was funny when Tim Haugue started bawling his eyes out and ofcourse when Rogan and Goldy had a 3 minute conversation about the UFC Game and Golie admitted he sucked but was gonna beat his kid eventually.


----------



## GriffinFanKY

As much as I dont like to say it after tonight I really dont see a way to beat Machida right now but that might be what makes this title reign fun to see if anybody can come up with a gameplan to beat Machida and man are his strikes very precise.(Sorry for a little bit of Machida hate the 2 of the first 3 fights of his I saw were Nakamura and Tito both really boring fights.)


----------



## Uchaaa

I liked evans post fight interview. He talked humble.


----------



## jcal

*About sean sherk*

You know hes 35 years old loves to work in the MMA field, but seriously hes throwing his career away with his boxing gameplan, i mean really! Doesnt anybody tell him his reach disadvantage is a severe handicap or is a mauling sparring partners (which I doubt). Its too bad he doesnt set up the TD and work from the ground where hes at his best.


----------



## hvendlor

Yea, it was like deja vu watching Sherk. He's gotta have the shortest arms in the entire sport and he just doesn't stop throwing 3 punch combos which always end with a missed hook. 

I don't understand why he can't see what everyone can see. He needs to work hard on a new gameplan and put the strength training on hold for a while.


----------



## DAMURDOC

No kidding... Didn't he take Frank Edgar only once? I figured he would build his whole strategy about his relentless wrestling pace and his physical strength. It seemed as if he was looking for a knockout punch but without having the power that goes along with it. 

Sean Sherk disappointed me greatly yesterday.


----------



## Emericanaddict

*The Nover Fight? ** POSSIBLE SPOILERS***

Has anyone been able to see this fight yet? i know it was supposed to have been a bad stoppage but I mean really was it so bad that they needed to boo Yves everytime we saw him? 

I don't know Yves is usualy a pretty good ref and everyone makes mistakes Im just wondering how bad was this one and was it completely blatant or was it just a simple mistake on Yves part.

I cant imagine the dude making the call to stop it unless he had reason enough to think one guy was in danger. Could someone who has seen it possibly clue a homie in?


----------



## TALENT

This fight was AWESOME. I was sooooo glad to she Rashad get his 0 busted. (If you look in my previous posts about Rashad - I am NOT a fan). I still think he is a great fighter and give him total respect for that but I just don't like him. 

Machida was incredible and anyone who says he is boring is full of it. His strikes and style were incredible to watch. I was so impressed. He made Rashad look like he didn't know how to fight at all. 

Next fight for Rashad should be Rampage and as for Machida I look forward to him owning that belt for a long long time.


Dam I am still all tingly from the fight!!


----------



## Walker

Sherk contracted Jorge Gurgel disease- it forces a fighter to abandon their strengths and decide to only fight standing up to appear to be more exciting at the expense of their career.

Ever since the drug suspension Sherk has fought 3 primarily stand-up boxing/kickboxing matches and has paid for it- 1-2 in those fights. I thought he was under pressure for the BJ fight coming off the suspension to be more exciting so he kept it standing. It worked against Griffin but last night it was terrible- Edgar had better head movement, footwork and combos and even with all that and the reach disadvantage- Sherk continued to employ his dumbass stand-up game plan.

Dude is on the short end of father time- he needs to do what works best for him if he wants to have a chance to make any kind of run. 

Edgar looked much much improved standing though. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMURDOC

rickrolled said:


> alright i absolutely loved it when yves lavigne was booed everytime he was mentioned...


Is there a reason for that? Isn't Yves Lavigne an incredibly skilled referee?


----------



## TALENT

Sherk stood flat footed, had no head/hand movement, threw the same combos repeatedly and could not deal with Franky's angles. To put it mildly Sherk is a sucky boxer. He needs to stick with his game plan of wrestling and get back to winning.


----------



## DAMURDOC

To me it makes no sens to think that the strategy applied by Sherk in his winning days was an unexciting one. I screamed at the screen to see him take down his opponent the same way he did with Franka. Another great fighter down the drain.


----------



## DAMURDOC

Emericanaddict said:


> Has anyone been able to see this fight yet? i know it was supposed to have been a bad stoppage but I mean really was it so bad that they needed to boo Yves everytime we saw him?
> 
> I don't know Yves is usualy a pretty good ref and everyone makes mistakes Im just wondering how bad was this one and was it completely blatant or was it just a simple mistake on Yves part.
> 
> I cant imagine the dude making the call to stop it unless he had reason enough to think one guy was in danger. Could someone who has seen it possibly clue a homie in?


You can expect the crowd to think clearly with the little knowledge of MMA that they have and the beer they drink.

But weren't they booing him even before this incident?


----------



## imrik32

The fight reminded me of Joe Stevenson v Diego Sanchez where he tried to box with short combos that never hit and never used kicks.


----------



## Emericanaddict

I wouldnt know because I wasnt there and they didnt show the fight so yeah im hoping someone who has watched it on the UFC vault thing could tell us what happened but even some other MMA sites that were doing play by plays are saying it was a terrible stoppage. 

Just hard for me to imagine it being that bad i guess lol.


----------



## HexRei

wow, so that's why they were booing yves? I remember hearing boos before the fight even started and I was like WTF?


----------



## Dan0

He fucked up in the Bradley-Nover fight.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

yea i was dissapointed by his loss. The only way he is going to learn some ground game is in another camp imo


----------



## DAMURDOC

HexRei said:


> wow, so that's why they were booing yves? I remember hearing boos before the fight even started and I was like WTF?


Exactly what I tough... But I think they were hating on us french people.


----------



## TERMINATOR

I never though Nover was much to brag about when he was on the show. Average thats about it.


----------



## TERMINATOR

Goddamn sherk cost me most of my points. You bastard


----------



## DanTheJu

Well if you listen to the announcers they say he is an expert in "Machida Karate"... It is his fathers style!


----------



## TERMINATOR

Its gonna be Machida karate vs whoop that ass style.......sweeeet


----------



## The Horticulturist

he cost almost everyone something with this fight, I assumed it would be obvious he would take edgar down for the whole fight, but I guess not. In all fairness though, he beat Tyson Griffin standing up, but Frankie was seriously training for exactly Sherks style


----------



## TERMINATOR

He should of been taking him down and beating the holy sheep shit out of him


----------



## BrianRClover

Frankie looked amazing last night, so not to take anything away from him but I have to agree with the masses here. Sean is acting like a damn fool, I kept thinking, man if he had tried this against Kenflo, he probably would have gotten KO'ed from a knee or an elbow.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Just because Yves apoligized, I wouldn't say it was a bad call. Flash Ko = Stoppage, the ref is there to observe and see if a guy gets rocked. I immediately assumed the "im sorry" was just more of a marginal 'sorry', phillipe has no case here thats for sure, he ran his mouth and im so glad this is the result.


----------



## TERMINATOR

Everyone always has to make some type of excuse for getting their ass whipped. Maybe nover had something in his eye.


----------



## BrFighter07

i watched the fight and what happened was bradley threw nover and threw some bombs and he went limp for like one second then turned around and was awake but yves stopped it right there. It was a premature stoppage but you could see what Yves was thinking in stopping it.


----------



## putmeonhold

What made me laught at UFC 98? --> Sean Sherk's stand up.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

Professor X going for a single leg on McFedries after the fight was funny, and serra wiping sweat from his brow as hughes layed on him and threw some punches.


----------



## HexRei

I just watched it and I have to agree brfighter. It was probably a bit premature but it was a split second decision after Nover went limp and he looked a bit wobbly when he got up. Very tough call.


----------



## CornbreadBB

That made me laugh, not much...but I got a huge boner after Machida won.


----------



## Freelancer

His takedown defense has a lot to do with his training in Sumo.


----------



## ZENKI1

ZeroPRIDE said:


> yea i was dissapointed by his loss. The only way he is going to learn some ground game is in another camp imo


Hopefully he is smart enough as a fighter to wanna change after this fight.. If not he will be after enough losses..


----------



## coldcall420

rogi said:


> I think it was because of the leg. The knee didn't bend and the force of the knee bending and stoping, made his head jerk sideways.
> 
> on a lighter note, the prediction GIF was fairly accurate


 
This right here was awesome.....repped!!!!!


----------



## Uchaaa

putmeonhold said:


> What made me laught at UFC 98? --> Sean Sherk's stand up.


I dont really get his striking. He throws many punchey but always misses. His arms are just too short. He coulndt dominate edgar in the wrestling apartment, although being stronger. He should watch more tyson fights, he fights like he has the same reach as his opponents.


----------



## BrutalKO

*...Where was Rampage after Evans got KO'd?*

...Hmmmmmm...I'm a Rampage fan but I didn't hear a peep out of him after Evans got knocked out. When QJ beat Jardine he gave Evans a boatload of trashtalk like "I'm gonna knock you out cold". Ironic that Machida did it first with relative ease and in stunning fashion. Now that Page has to face Lyoto, you know he must be scratching his head saying "Damn, how in the hell am I gonna beat this guy"? In QJ's last 2 fights, he is becoming one dimentional relying only on his hands. 
...I really think Rampage only offers Machida a little more punching power and a better chin than Evans. If Griffin can dismantle Rampage and Jardine gave him a solid fight, imagine how bad Machida is going beat him. 
I truly believe Lyoto will give Rampage a beating as bad if not worse than his 1st 2 fights with Wanderlei.

"ENTER THE DRAGON ERA"


----------



## SpoKen

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hmmmmmm...I'm a Rampage fan but I didn't hear a peep out of him after Evans got knocked out. When QJ beat Jardine he gave Evans a boatload of trashtalk like "I'm gonna knock you out cold". Ironic that Machida did it first with relative ease and in stunning fashion. Now that Page has to face Lyoto, you know he must be scratching his head saying "Damn, how in the hell am I gonna beat this guy"? In QJ's last 2 fights, he is becoming one dimentional relying only on his hands.
> ...I really think Rampage only offers Machida a little more punching power and a better chin than Evans. If Griffin can dismantle Rampage and Jardine gave him a solid fight, imagine how bad Machida is going beat him.
> I truly believe Lyoto will give Rampage a beating as bad if not worse than his 1st 2 fights with Wanderlei.
> 
> "ENTER THE DRAGON ERA"


I agree with this post except..

Rashad offered everything Rampage could offer and more, and got manhandled.

Rampage may have a better chin.. but after seeing how many shots it took to finally put Rashad down, I doubt it.


----------



## NGen2010

*Hey Spoken812*

Time to update your "Always Supporting" list and remove the LHW Champ from Rashad.

Won't see him with that title ever again. Flash in the pan!


----------



## D.P.

Spoken812 said:


> I agree with this post except..
> 
> Rashad offered everything Rampage could offer and more, and got manhandled.
> 
> Rampage may have a better chin.. but after seeing how many shots it took to finally put Rashad down, I doubt it.


Same here. I don't wth it's going to take to beat Machida now.


----------



## JoshKnows46

BrutalKO said:


> ...Hmmmmmm...I'm a Rampage fan but I didn't hear a peep out of him after Evans got knocked out. When QJ beat Jardine he gave Evans a boatload of trashtalk like "I'm gonna knock you out cold". Ironic that Machida did it first with relative ease and in stunning fashion. Now that Page has to face Lyoto, you know he must be scratching his head saying "Damn, how in the hell am I gonna beat this guy"? In QJ's last 2 fights, he is becoming one dimentional relying only on his hands.
> ...I really think Rampage only offers Machida a little more punching power and a better chin than Evans. If Griffin can dismantle Rampage and Jardine gave him a solid fight, imagine how bad Machida is going beat him.
> I truly believe Lyoto will give Rampage a beating as bad if not worse than his 1st 2 fights with Wanderlei.
> 
> "ENTER THE DRAGON ERA"


its impossible to give him a worst beating than what wandy did...but i can't wait to see machida try.


----------



## BrutalKO

Spoken812 said:


> I agree with this post except..
> 
> Rashad offered everything Rampage could offer and more, and got manhandled.
> 
> Rampage may have a better chin.. but after seeing how many shots it took to finally put Rashad down, I doubt it.


...Thx Spoken812. You have a credible point about Evans chin. He took several *flush shots* before he was KO'd. Rashad does have a great chin...



JoshKnows46 said:


> its impossible to give him a worst beating than what wandy did...but i can't wait to see machida try.


...Hey Bro...putting Rampage out cold like Wandy did is not impossible. Especially with someone who's as elusive as Lyoto. Machida's Thai clinch is excellent and he could very well put Rampage to sleep with it.


----------



## coldcall420

Spoken812 said:


> I agree with this post except..
> 
> Rashad offered everything Rampage could offer and more, and got manhandled.
> 
> Rampage may have a better chin.. but after seeing how many shots it took to finally put Rashad down, I doubt it.


 

This dude...im talkin spokin812....reps his boy....i respect that...he has also admitted he was wrong so enough said...buddy honored his cred bet with me so the fact that he doesnt change favorite fighter right after he loses shows dedication to what he believes....not to mention 800k behind rashad who was always gonna lose (sorry spoken) just shows dedication.........respect spoken.....


----------



## JoshKnows46

BrutalKO said:


> ...Thx Spoken812. You have a credible point about Evans chin. He took several *flush shots* before he was KO'd. Rashad does have a great chin...
> 
> 
> ...Hey Bro...putting Rampage out cold like Wandy did is not impossible. Especially with someone who's as elusive as Lyoto. Machida's Thai clinch is excellent and he could very well put Rampage to sleep with it.



oh, he might put rampage out cold, but it doesn't get more brutal than what wandy did to rampage, and all those knees page took....i wouldn't be surprised with a desision, were machida wins every round, which is more likely, becuase its just really hard to knock page out, expecially with just punches...i wasn't saying he couldn't, but even if he does, i doubt it will be as brutal as what wandy did.

and i doubt machida wants to get in close with page, with a thai clinch, he'd be leaving him self open for a uppercut or looping punch...i see him picking page apart from the outside and winning a desision, page has a little more power and more experience to worry about over evans, and one of the best chins in the game....while maybe more explosive, page is not as quick as evans, so i think machida can implament the same gameplan with rampage, but he won't be as agressive for the ko against rampage. he'd have to hit page with a head kick or a knee, and i think that would put him at risk for a takedown, so he might want to stray away from that....pages stand up game is alot better from his pride days, but he might want to go back to his roots and get machida to the ground, would be his only shot.


----------



## vandalian

JoshKnows46 said:


> oh, he might put rampage out cold, but it doesn't get more brutal than what wandy did to rampage, and all those knees page took....i wouldn't be surprised with a desision, were machida wins every round, which is more likely, becuase its just really hard to knock page out, expecially with just punches...i wasn't saying he couldn't, but even if he does, i doubt it will be as brutal as what wandy did.


'Brutal' isn't exactly Machida's style. More like 'efficient.'


----------



## SpoKen

coldcall420 said:


> This dude...im talkin spokin812....reps his boy....i respect that...he has also admitted he was wrong so enough said...buddy honored his cred bet with me so the fact that he doesnt change favorite fighter right after he loses shows dedication to what he believes....not to mention 800k behind rashad who was always gonna lose (sorry spoken) just shows dedication.........respect spoken.....


Thanks for the shoutout man. What can I say, I'm loyal.

BTW, it was DP that made the 800K bet, I only made a 30k bet because I'm just not rich lol.

Next bet though... you're giving me money! Let's say.. our next being Rampage vs Machida. You can bet on Rampage :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420

JoshKnows46 said:


> oh, he might put rampage out cold, but it doesn't get more brutal than what wandy did to rampage, and all those knees page took....i wouldn't be surprised with a desision, were machida wins every round, which is more likely, becuase its just really hard to knock page out, expecially with just punches...i wasn't saying he couldn't, but even if he does, i doubt it will be as brutal as what wandy did.
> 
> and i doubt machida wants to get in close with page, with a thai clinch, he'd be leaving him self open for a uppercut or looping punch...i see him picking page apart from the outside and winning a desision, page has a little more power and more experience to worry about over evans, and one of the best chins in the game....while maybe more explosive, page is not as quick as evans, so i think machida can implament the same gameplan with rampage, but he won't be as agressive for the ko against rampage. he'd have to hit page with a head kick or a knee, and i think that would put him at risk for a takedown, so he might want to stray away from that....pages stand up game is alot better from his pride days, but he might want to go back to his roots and get machida to the ground, would be his only shot.


 
people eed to stop with the decisions thing........respect the boy is just taking his time before its night night.....


----------



## JoshKnows46

coldcall420 said:


> people eed to stop with the decisions thing........respect the boy is just taking his time before its night night.....



no shame in a desision, i just think it would be a smarter gameplan to take rampage to a desison, and pick him apart for 5 rounds.

rmapage has a obese, water melon head, and it takes more than punches to knock his ass out...he only needs one punch to knock anyone out...so he's a bit more dangerest and more experienced than rashad....after rampage, machida can Ko people for the rest of his carrer, i just want him to play this one a little safer...he's a beuty to watch no matter what, can't wait to watch him make page look clueless.


----------



## JoshKnows46

if page is stupid anuff to fight machida like he fought forrest, there will be blood, and there will be a KO.


----------



## coldcall420

Spoken812 said:


> Thanks for the shoutout man. What can I say, I'm loyal.
> 
> BTW, it was DP that made the 800K bet, I only made a 30k bet because I'm just not rich lol.
> 
> Next bet though... you're giving me money! Let's say.. our next being Rampage vs Machida. You can bet on Rampage :thumb02:


 
you can dream out loud ....what now you wanna rock my style...lol......either way we see things close but not exactly the same which makes debates between us great....people are like stop fighting guys....im like were discussing....lol.......Rashad HONESTLY....has nothing to be ashamed of and will be a force still....one thing I hate to admit about him is he has learned after every fight......i imagine after a loss he will only improve more.....:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420

JoshKnows46 said:


> no shame in a desision, i just think it would be a smarter gameplan to take rampage to a desison, and pick him apart for 5 rounds.
> 
> rmapage has a obese, water melon head, and it takes more than punches to knock his ass out...he only needs one punch to knock anyone out...so he's a bit more dangerest and more experienced than rashad....after rampage, machida can Ko people for the rest of his carrer, i just want him to play this one a little safer...he's a beuty to watch no matter what, can't wait to watch him make page look clueless.


 
why..imagine going in knowing the outcome in your mind..knowing whats comming and totally being prepared...cant imagine mself but machida can....must be nice......:thumb02:


----------



## mmafreak33

machida gonna kill him no 2 ways about it. It will be like the Tito fight.


----------



## S_515_S

I've been saying this since the match was announced in march... Rampage did not make any favors to Evans by getting injured and therefore being pulled out of the title match at UFC 98. Evans was going to get his sugar ass kicked anyway!!!!! And it happened... BIIIIIIG time. Machida made him look silly!!!!! The result? NEW Light HeavyWeight Champion 15-0 and the sweetest of all 18-1-1!!!!!!! I was dying to see Evans fall!!!!! 

Can't wait to see Machida defend against Rampage, that is the recipe for some fireworks!!!!!!


----------

